# Tell Us What Do You Use Your HeadLamp For?



## RedLED

I am new to head lamps, and just bought my first one. I love it, and wish I had bought one along time ago. My wife and mother in law went crazy for it, and I had to get a second one to send to my mother in law.


*Now, please tell us what activities, jobs, sports, recreations, specific reasons, and other purposes you use a headlamp for?

There has to be many uses for these, and it will be fun to find out what they are.

Thanks,

NR*


----------



## weez82

I use my Fenix headband whenever I need two hands free or Im just being lazy and dont want to hold a light, lol. I've used the headband when camping, helped a lot when chopping wood and getting the fire going and well, it helps with everything when camping. Also used it when working on my car. Haven't needed for anything else yet. Very handy to have


----------



## zespectre

*CAMPING! * There is simply nothing better than a good headlamp for camping, especially if you have to set up or cook after night falls. You may feel dorky, but having both hands free means you can do stuff and having the light move with your head means you have light where you are looking which tends to reduce after-dark trip-and-fall incidents. You do have to quickly learn "headlamp etiquette" (how to aim it and also to NEVER turn your head straight at your friends) otherwise the people on the receiving end of the light will TEACH it to you <grin>

*Electrical work*; I re-wired my house. That means at several points ALL of the power was off in a room or floor. Same deal as camping, I needed both hands for the work and I needed the light right where I was working.

*Emergency light for Automobile;* Same deal with needing both hands. Try changing a tire in the dark with a flashlight (and no helper) then do it again with a headlamp. You'll never fail to have a headlamp in the car again!

*Fine Scale Model Building: * Another task were I need both hands AND the light right there. Most of the time a gooseneck lamp is fine but sometimes out comes the headlamp.

I have owned many headlamps in my time and I'll share the following advice which you can take or leave. 

Make sure it can be aimed up and down! This is good for use, and also so that your trip-mates don't lynch you for repeatedly blinding them. 
Make sure you can easily get into the battery compartment (some are a real pain) 
Make sure the area that rests on your forehead is totally smooth (no nubs or ridges) as even the smallest projection will start KILLING you after about 10 minutes 
Any decent headlamp should be sealed against sweat and ideally should actually be rated waterproof (I learned to just not bother with non-waterproof headlamps) 
Make sure the headband is big enough for your head, and for your head with a winter hat on. 

And my personal "Biggie"


*Personally I avoid ALL headlamps that use PWM (Pulse Width Modulation)* for the dimmer modes. This thread covers further detail on PWM. PWM nearly always creates some kind of flicker and sometimes the regulators will whine like a mosquito. The flicker is usually -barely- perceptible except under certain conditions and neither of these seem to be any kind of issue for me in a hand-held flashlight. However, when the light is mounted on my head I can ALWAYS detect the flicker (especially if I'm reading something) that quickly begins to make me feel dizzy and sometimes nauseated and if there is a whine it will start driving me out of my mind. I've had to dump a few fairly well known/respected headlamps in the past due to this issue but I will admit that my eyes seem especially sensitive. Your mileage may vary. 

(Side note, I JUST got my Fenix HL10 so a "Real World Review" is pending.)


----------



## RedLED

This is great! Can't wait for more responses!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Random things. This weekend I used mine hanging a ceiling fan. They work great for reading in bed too.


----------



## Changchung

For everything, I always use mine H60 in home, I am in bed right now with my light on...

For electronic, work, etc...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## whiteoakjoe

I use mine in the tool box a lot, not just for night time work, but getting light back in tight spaces anytime. I use them to walk in and out of the woods while hunting, and field dressing game. In the boat or shore at night while fishing, or cleaning fish. One of the advantages is that the lights don't get dirty because you don't have to touch them until you clean your hands up. Flashlights have to be touched and get messy.


----------



## weez82

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Random things. This weekend I used mine hanging a ceiling fan. They work great for reading in bed too.



I totally forgot about that use. I did that last winter when the power went out. I was right in the middle of reading and boom, transformer exploded (or something else did, was a loud boom  ). But no big deal, I busted out my Fenix headband and my trusty WW MiNi123 and finished that book


----------



## beamon

This is a great thread to have! Thank you for starting it. It can serve as a reality check on what people expect from their headlamps. Sometimes I get the sense that everyone on this forum needs headlamps just to climb cliffs at midnight, crawl through unexplored caves, or careen down steep, rocky trails on mountain bikes hoping to smack an unsuspecting bear's *** on the way down. They don't just need a sturdy, bright headlamp; they need full body armour and a well-cushioned jousting helmet.

But some of us have much more mundane needs.

I use mine for working in low-light places, for reading in bed at night, and for taking evening walks in a not-so-well-lit rainy city that has a lot of lumpy sidewalks that could easily trip me up without a light. The hands-free capability of headlamps is just wonderful. I also like knowing I have it on hand in emergencies, if the power goes out.


----------



## florinache

At home (CT Lumex, and a warm xp-g 18650 DIY lamp):
- electronics
- sewing 
- working in dark places 

Biking (Fenix HP11 @ Petzl E-lite)

Mountaineering (Fenix HP11 or Primus Primelite Race, Petzl E-lite and a torch for backup)

Bushcrafting (a homemade xm-l headlamp, of course. Wooden body  )


----------



## NSG-K9

Walking multiple dogs, it's good to have your hands free for other tasks.
Maintenance around the house or on vehicles.
Have a light on handlebars of MTB & helmet mounted but it's always good to have a spare in the pack!
Hill walking, camping etc...convenience.

To be honest, I prefer to use a headlamp as it makes performing tasks easier for me - but that's just IMHO


----------



## markr6

+1 for camping. Won't see a decent camper/backpacker without one. Just too many important uses to leave it at home.

- Night running and hiking
- Home repair, plumbing, etc. Acutally a necessity since some electrical work requires you to kill the power.

That's what I use mine for most often.


----------



## RedLED

beamon said:


> This is a great thread to have! Thank you for starting it. It can serve as a reality check on what people expect from their headlamps. Sometimes I get the sense that everyone on this forum needs headlamps just to climb cliffs at midnight, crawl through unexplored caves, or careen down steep, rocky trails on mountain bikes hoping to smack an unsuspecting bear's *** on the way down. They don't just need a sturdy, bright headlamp; they need full body armour and a well-cushioned jousting helmet.
> 
> But some of us have much more mundane needs.
> 
> I use mine for working in low-light places, for reading in bed at night, and for taking evening walks in a not-so-well-lit rainy city that has a lot of lumpy sidewalks that could easily trip me up without a light. The hands-free capability of headlamps is just wonderful. I also like knowing I have it on hand in emergencies, if the power goes out.



Thanks, I was thinking the same thing, there must be many use sees for these lights.


----------



## hurricane

I have several Petzls [I've been buying Petzls since 1993] and a Surefire Minimus. I use headlamps for a ton of different tasks because they're handsfree. I spend a lot of time camping, hiking, climbing, photographing, skiing etc and they're invaluable for those pursuits. If I use a flashlight, it's in conjunction with a headlamp. For instance, the other night, I was hiking-down a rugged, bear infested trail at night and was using the minims on my head, but I was also carrying a Surefire M3 for a little extra light here and there. Around the house I use them for extra light when fixing things like the car, sewing, and even taking-out the garbage. I pretty-much use a headlamp every day.


----------



## Targaryen

Although I use my headtorch mainly for running it came very handy last weekend while watching an outdoor symphony orchestra concert. It illuminated the picnic blanket while slicing the King Island camembert. Also used the strobe during the finale.


----------



## Jiffy

Backpacking and mountaineering for me. I do trips of up to a week in winter and have to be completely self reliant. Accommodation ranges from bivvy bag to tent and cave to snow cave so I have to carry everything for survival. Battery life is a key concern for headlamps as I have to carry enough batteries to last the length of my trip and a lot of walking is done in the dark. 

For over 6 years, my main illumination has been a modded Petzl Myo XP with a Orb Raw as a backup but I've just bought a ZL H600w Mk II with 4 Panasonic NCR18650Bs which should see me through a week easily. Depending on the trip, I'll take my Alpkit Manta or Orb Raw as backup.


----------



## granty86

I currently make use of a fairly basic but very capable LED Lenser H7.

I use it for professionally fired firework displays. The sort you pay to watch rather than let off yourself. Im one of the poor powder monkeys responsible for setting up, firing and packing away. Obviously the displays are in fields, gardens and areas where light is generally absent after the display. Both hands are required however for clearing away. The headtorch is one of those things we cannot live without.


----------



## Samy

I have a trusty old Zebralight H51 neutral which i use everynight on it's absolute lowest output to read in bed so as to not disturb my better half. I use it for about 20 mins to 1hr per night and seem to get about 2-3 months per single AA eneloop, though i re-charge it before it shows signs of getting low. 

I only wish Zebralights would have a lower low as sometimes 0.16 lumens is too bright to read by. Seriously!

cheers


----------



## subwoofer

Apart from other obvious uses, for me the headlamp excels as a close range task lamp for crafts, electronics, DIY. I don't work on these things in the dark, but the headlamp gives perfectly directed task light for precision work.


----------



## cyclesport

Samy: FWIW the new H52Fw & H52w are currently up for pre-order w/delivery approx. late Oct. w/user selectable lows of 0.34 Lm (3 weeks) / 0.06 Lm (2 months) / 0.01 Lm (3 months). I just ordered one from Ill. Supply for the same reason...a wide selection of low moonlight settings, and Li-ion support.


----------



## Samy

cyclesport said:


> Samy: FWIW the new H52Fw & H52w are currently up for pre-order w/delivery approx. late Oct. w/user selectable lows of 0.34 Lm (3 weeks) / 0.06 Lm (2 months) / 0.01 Lm (3 months). I just ordered one from Ill. Supply for the same reason...a wide selection of low moonlight settings, and Li-ion support.




Thanks cyclesport,

i was aware that it was up for pre-release but i had not taken a closer look at it's moonlight specs. If it's moonlight is indeed lower than the H51 i shall be in the market for one.

cheers


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I use mine for cleaning and inspecting used cd and dvd discs as the LED light from a headlamp shows even the most minute scratch and fingerprint. I also use it when doing laundry as the washer and dryer are out in the garage and having to switch on/off several light switches while carrying baskets full of laundry is a hassle. I almost always use it when working on things as my eyes are nowhere near as good as they were when I was younger I need brighter light to focus. I'm still using an old rayovac 1AA luxeon headlamp but have my eye on the fenix 2AA one for the runtime/output combination on eneloops.


----------



## uk_caver

I use my general headtorches for camping, night walking, general night activities on caving weekends (roadside changing, loading/unloading cars, going to unlit outbuildings), DIY in unlit or poorly lit areas, for some decorating jobs where extra light helps (painting where I'm in my own shadow).

I don't use them for the finest close-up work I do, but that's because that work is mainly electronics with tiny components, where I have to wear a magnifying visor, and where I use a homemade 10W LED desk lamp instead.

Unsurprisingly, I use headlamps for caving, but for that I use specific very durable helmet-mounted ones, rather than regular surface ones.


----------



## RedLED

This is fantastic, keep them coming! Amazing work and things people do.


----------



## RIX TUX

most headlights use aaa batteries so don't leave them in it for along time (alkaleaks) but has long runtimes 
I have a petzl with a li-on battery pack.
I use mine mostly without the headband sitting on something when I need more light, it is floody and lights up an area or room great and adjustable to tilt one way or another.


----------



## t0ny1397

I use my Led Lenser H7 for reloading rifle magazines when im lamping. It can be angled 90 degrees downwards so it will not spook quarry further away. without a headlamp its a real pain! Reloading, rolling a smoke, inspecting shot quarry, and cooking at night... its all good


----------



## Mr Floppy

If it's dark and there's work to be done, it's the head lamp first. My BBQ is also in a dark corner of the backyard too so it comes in handy there. I've spent a great deal of time trying to figure out ways to use my lights hands free and a strap on the head is still the best. Note-worthy mentions to ear, mouth and baseball cap.


----------



## joanne

Sometimes I will use my headlamp when I'm outside working at night, but the majority of the time it's for use in underground exploring.

Like crossing "bridges"







Seeing of the dynamite is sweating






Or lighting up narrow crawls






Underground a headlamp becomes life support equipment just like scuba gear underwater, a climbing rope on the side of a cliff, or a parachute as you exit a plane.

*Joanne*


----------



## lampeDépêche

Great pics, Joanne! 

So what lights are you folks using?


----------



## gravelmonkey

When I'm cycling, I normally have my zebralight H51c strapped to my helmet, just above the visor and in medium mode. Helps with being seen (a high up, moving light stands out from the surrounding street lighting) and I can bump it up to high if I need a bit more light to see where I'm going.

Also- DIY stuff in crawl-spaces and corded inspection lamp gets tangled/is too short/is casting shadows on what I'm looking at.


----------



## maitre

My light is most used for reading in bed when the gf is sleeping.

Secondary to that is camping and mountaineering. My H600w lasted a week in the BC mountains just a month ago with plenty of juice left when I got home.


----------



## Mr Floppy

lampeDépêche said:


> So what lights are you folks using?



Specifically, ZL H501w is the most used, followed by H51w, Fenix HL20. 

At other times, DQG IV on the ear, L3 L10 219 on a baseball cap, Fenix L0P on a clip.


----------



## UltraRunner

Fenix HL25
Petzel Myo
Had an Armytek Wizard Pro that was so unreliable I sent it all the way back to China for a refund.

I do ultramarathons and train @ 4 am.


----------



## Therrin

Like Joanne, I use my headlamps primarily for mineshaft exploration. 
(we're friends, she's an amazing camp cook )

I have tons of pictures of me using all my various headlamps! 

Looking at dynamite is important. Fenix HP20, w/ surefire diffuser.







For seeing in very dark places. Like Joanne said, it's life-support equipment underground. Custom "Speedy Special"






Dual Fenix HP20's (one with a surefire diffuser)
Dunno what's going on with my friend there, but she's using my Fenix HP10






Tight crawls Fenix HP20 w/ surefire diffuser & HP10






More tight spaces. Fenix HP10 & Petzl Tikka 2






Oh wow here's an old one. Um... Petzl Tikka 2, Petzl Tikkina 2 & a Coast 7736TS
(my pre-high-output LED headlamp days)





Also







And for work!!!

Doing oilfield security Petzl Tikkina 2






As a wind turbine electrician. Fenix HP10






More wind turbine work Fenix HP11 w/ surefire diffuser







I go through headlamps the way some of you do handhelds.

Petzl Tikka 2 (x2)
Petzl Tikka plus
Petzl Tikkina 2 (x2)
(Petzl Core LiPo battery) (x2)

Fenix HP10
Fenix HP20 (x3)
Fenix HP11 (x3)

Black Diamond Gemini
Black Diamond Icon (x2)

Energizer (some piece of crap, dunno the model)
Energizer (a different piece of crap, different model)

Other off-brands I can't recall at the moment. 


I managed to break all three Fenix HP20's. 
Every single one the wires inside the cord eventually broke somewhere and one also had a switch which malfunctioned. It's a poor design. 

One HP20 started malfunctioning, then the switch failed and the light died while I was 500ft underground and about a mile into a mine. I switched to a Energizer backup, and started to head back to the surface, then promptly bashed my head on something and broke that one, then switched to a Petzl Tikka 2 with the realization that I was swiftly running out of lights, and began to tread quite carefully. I was down to that backup headlamp and a handheld.

Before that trip I always pushed the "Always take 3 lights" rule when going underground. Now I usually take about 5 to 7 on extended forays.
Usually a Primary headlamp, a backup headlamp, and a backup backup headlamps, along with a primary handheld, a backup handheld, and sometimes a backup backup handheld. Also batteries for all! 
(you can go through quite a bit of lights and batteries when you're underground for up to 12 hours straight, plus consideration for possible emergencies).

I purchased my HP10 as my first Fenix headlamp, and it's still going strong , I've since modified it with an XT60 connector to accept either it's own battery pack (also with an XT60), or a custom LiIon pack. 

The HP11's are great lights. I used them for underground exploring, working on wind turbines, reading at night, all kinds of stuff.

Then I got my custom "Speedy Special" (by Speedy Caver), which is my primary light for underground use now.

The Petzl's are indispensable. I use them for EVERYTHING.

Oh almost forgot one, storm drain exploring!!! 
(I have no idea which lights I'm using here, it's just a cool picture)


----------



## Therrin

Back in the day when I was using the dual petzl's and the Coast on my helmet, that was... 9xAAA on my head. And then my handhelds were also 3xAAA (x2) = a total of 15xAAA. In a single weekend I'd burn through 45 to 60 batteries without any trouble.

I was buying the bulk packs at Costco for quite a while, keeping Duracell in business all by myself. 

I have to say that upgrading to high-output headlamps and modding them to take my custom 18650 packs, and using handhelds that use 18650's was one of the most efficient "money saving" steps I ever made. 

Now when I get back to the truck while on a trip I just plug stuff into my various chargers and then head back out.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Great Pictures, Therrin!

Where is that storm drain?

("uh, underground, I think?")


----------



## Therrin

Thanks! 

Um... it's kinda *under* a river, in Illinois. It's an overflow control sump, about oh, 250' underground? 
If the river is in jeopardy of overflowing the banks or gets too full, they open that sump and drain it out through the borehole in the background to a temporary holding area, then back-drain that area via a connection that meets up with the borehole about a mile before it gets to the sump. 
You have to walk several miles through the borehole to get to the sump chamber. 

It's a very awe-inspiring location. I guess maybe it's weird to call an overflow control sump "awe-inspiring". Seeing it is one thing, but being THERE... it's amazing. I remember the whole time I was thinking to myself "God I hope this thing doesn't open while I'm looking up at it". It was raining outside.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Ah--is this all part of the Deep Tunnel Project, or "Tunnel & Reservoir Plan"? 

I lived out in the Chicago region (aka "Chicagoland") for some years, and remember hearing tales....


----------



## Therrin

I'm really not sure. I was working on a wind turbine project in Iowa at the time, and drove out to meet up with some folks on a couple different weekends. Last year I worked in 4 different states, 8 different times. Got bounced around a lot, so I just go exploring underground wherever I happen to be at the moment.


----------



## gsr

I've used my Surefire Saint to mow the lawn after dark. Sometimes you just run out of day before you run out of work.


----------



## joanne

gsr said:


> I've used my Surefire Saint to mow the lawn after dark. Sometimes you just run out of day before you run out of work.



Problem for me is that I run out of motivation and energy before I ever run out of daylight or work... 

*Joanne*


----------



## STiFTW

Cross Country Skiing (my Wife and I go after work when there is enough snow, so it is totally dark. A loop takes us 2 hours or so) 2x Fenix HP20 ... I need to see if I can mod these to to use 18650s. 

Biking at night, use the BT20 with helmet mounted HP20s. 

Car work ... OMG, I get more use here than anything else. Fenix HP20, and HL30. Wish the HL30 had better runtime.

My wife just used the HL10 to read the directions for a 125 mile bike race at night (primary lighting was the BT20, the HL10 was for close up reading).


----------



## RedLED

I used mine to clean some things the other day...very handy.

KEEP THEM COMING!!!


----------



## mikesurfs

X2 for camping. I'm always using mine at night when setting up camp or cooking.

M.


----------



## markr6

I'll be using my H600w often this weekend for kayaking and backpacking. I'm starting Thursday night, kayaking in the dark. I like to leave at least some light burning while on the water. I'll also take my EA4 for signaling if necessary, and searching for a nice place to camp from the water.

My headlamp will get a lot of use for setting up camp in the dark, cooking, getting ready for sleep, etc.


----------



## Launch Mini

I have a few watches where I like to change straps. The screws are tiny, so a headlight and reading glasses work great for close up small work.

Doing anything in our shed ( no light), especially in the fall/winter.
Putting up christmas lights.
Clipping the cats claws.
Other things as mentioned above too.


----------



## Stanley_BA

Besides the usual things like hiking, camping, mountainbiking and house works, I use my headlamp for searching and picking mushrooms. 

It has the advantage that at night, I´m in the forest alone and have my peace


----------



## RedLED

Wonderful photos of the storm drain. 

I used mine to service and lubricate all the latches on my aluminum Haliburton luggage, briefcase, and flight/equipment cases. Made it so easy because you have to see a little way into the latches which are kind of complex in the way they are made. 

Keep these posts coming , I really like to see what others Are doing!

And, thanks to everyone who posted their uses. I know there are many uses yet to come. 

All the best,

NR


----------



## krazy

I prefer using them for working on cars: places with dark nooks and crannies, where you want to see clearly.


----------



## conrincon

Night hiking in the forest

https://www.dropbox.com/s/veqwbr24y9n3n2s/2013-10-19 19.39.54.jpg


----------



## markr6

I was just out kayak camping for a 3-day weekend. It was my first time and had a blast! I took my H600w and used it often. I also had my EA4 and SC52w but hardly took them out of my bag. The EA4 was necessary kayaking in the dark the first night to find a camp site, but that's about it. A good headlamp is hard to beat! My H51w probably would have been a little weak for this trip. I used some of the H600w high settings a lot.


----------



## kodiakk

Heading in and out of the woods while hunting and chores around camp. I've also used them to work on my car at night.


----------



## lightcrazed

Working on houses, biking, working on old car, lighting up poop. Spark SX5 with a 26650 rechargeable. 10 hours at 180 lumens. It's da Bomb-


----------



## TRiley

Last night I used my armytek wizard pro to field dress a deer!


----------



## lampeDépêche

TRiley said:


> Last night I used my armytek wizard pro to field dress a deer!



Wow--I didn't think any of its edges were that sharp!


----------



## ven

I use mine 



when working under this




Gone are the days of holding a torch in my teeth:laughing:


----------



## WarRaven

New poster, long time lurker.

I drive a tow truck, and use a lot of my lights everyday.
On night shifts I am using a BD Storm with a preon 2 and a QPA2 as a back up.
At home I'm using a LD12 for sneaking around house late at night, in my yard an E25 for things that need to be lighted at a small distance.

Anyhow nice to meet you all, enjoying the brotherhood. 

Mike

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitecaps

I do long distance canoe races, 300 - 1200 miles. These are timed events and require you to do a lot of night time running in various conditions. In open water I prefer a brighter or cooler light as I want reflection. In the inland portions or river running I prefer a warmer and more of flood. Hey I learnt all these terms from lurking on this forum. Always knew what I wanted in lights just did not know how to express the terms. Thanks guys. Now can someone tell me how to make paragraphs?


----------



## markr6

Whitecaps said:


> I do long distance canoe races, 300 - 1200 miles. These are timed events and require you to do a lot of night time running in various conditions. In open water I prefer a brighter or cooler light as I want reflection. In the inland portions or river running I prefer a warmer and more of flood. Hey I learnt all these terms from lurking on this forum. Always knew what I wanted in lights just did not know how to express the terms. Thanks guys. Now can someone tell me how to make paragraphs?



Damn that sounds like fun, especially at night!! I would really like to try that someday.


----------



## jonathanluu2

Light related purposes:

Misc. house related chores as stated above.
Mowing with a push mower at night.
Cooking in our dim kitchen.
Night riding in the woods.

Non-light related utility:

Anodizing on my Armytek Wizard was substantial enough to file a burr off of a piece of stainless steel I was working with. Kinda cool.
As a hand warmer. Some might say its a waste of light and energy; I like warm hands and the turbo is plenty hot.

Fun thread, thanks OP.

J.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I used mine today to help replace a board in a heating unit. It sure beats having to hold a flashlight in your hand and try to aim it and not move it while at an awkward position.


----------



## KeyGrip

Headlamps are indispensable for camping, especially when making dinner.

I also use my headlamp (Petzl Myo) extensively at work as a stage electrician. Theaters get dark, and even with full work lights there is no guarantee that the places we need to work (under or inside scenery, up in catwalks, etc) will have adequate lighting for the task.


----------



## Jash

I've got about 7-8 floating around different places. My favs are the HL21/30, the HL30 especially for camping. It's medium mode is perfect for lighting up the camp site while giving great runtimes, usually not needing to replace the batteries on a long weekend. Work often requires portable light and two hands free, so there's at least one, sometimes two headlamps in my EDC bag. And as always, lithium spares for each one.

I recently picked up some Coleman 3xAAA headlamps for $10 each and they're actually pretty good for that price. Seems like the three 5mm leds are neutral tint as there's only a tiny bit of blue in the very centre of the beam and a nice neutral glow for the rest of the beam. PWM isn't too bad on low unless you're working around a lot of shiny metal. Good stocking fillers for the kids this Christmas.


----------



## RedLED

KeyGrip said:


> Headlamps are indispensable for camping, especially when making dinner.
> 
> I also use my headlamp (Petzl Myo) extensively at work as a stage electrician. Theaters get dark, and even with full work lights there is no guarantee that the places we need to work (under or inside scenery, up in catwalks, etc) will have adequate lighting for the task.



Do you ever use red backstage? Are you an ME?


----------



## rje58

I use mine for the usual things like digging around in my car at night, especially in the trunk where the built-in light isn't very useful at times. Some people said they use theirs for reading in bed, but there are times when I've used mine on low-mode or red mode in bed for other night time activities... sometimes it helps to see exactly what you're doing, but without the bright overhead lights or lamps.

My favorite use is for night hiking! As much as I love to hike during the day, I love it even more at night. I'm very fortunate to have hiking groups here locally that do regular night time hikes year round - last night we did 6.1 miles on the MST with temps in the low 30s. It was perfect for hiking! The moon was out, the sky was clear and full of stars. Tonight we did 3.5 miles, much more tame this time though, on basically the equivalent of a greenway. Temps were in the 40s. Good exercise, but not nearly as much fun. 

My primary headlamp is a Black Diamond Cosmo - it has two white modes: spot and flood, both with continuously variable dimming and a single red mode. It puts out 70 lumens max, doesn't have great throw but works extremely well for my purposes. I keep a handheld flashlight in a holster attached to my backpack strap for when I want more throw. It runs off three AAA's and I get great runtimes! Manufacturer claims 43 hours on high...


----------



## tech25

I use my headlamp for reading and around the house. I originally bought it for camping- especially for bbq- no more flashlight being held in my mouth !


----------



## Whitecaps

Long distance expedition style small boat racing. (Paddle or sailed.) Wow! What I have learned here about tints and lights in general has made these events so much nicer at night. Now to figure out how to make paragraphs.


----------



## LGT

I use my headlamps for many household tasks.
Going into the attic to get the winter clothes and store the summer wear, or vice versa.
Working on our cars.
grilling at night.
installing new lights in the basement.
And most importantly, working at night for the electric company I work for. Plenty of hands free light is a must while transferring seven thousand volts of live wire from a broken pole, due to a car hitting it, to the new pole.


----------



## gswitter

New use for me this past week... finding the lice in my daughter's hair. :sick2:


----------



## markr6

Raking leaves in the yard. Dark at 5PM sucks!


----------



## jorn

markr6 said:


> Raking leaves in the yard. Dark at 5PM sucks!



Dark when i drive to work. Dark before i get home from work. And it gets darker and darker every day until it`s no daylight left. A snowstorm just passed, so had to dig my car out every morning (in storm) this week. 30-40 cm fresh snow evey morning. Raking leaves must be nice.
Use my headlamp when i dig my car out, kind of hard to dig with a handheld. 

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk


----------



## markr6

jorn said:


> Dark when i drive to work. Dark before i get home from work. And it gets darker and darker every day until it`s no daylight left. A snowstorm just passed, so had to dig my car out every morning (in storm) this week. 30-40 cm fresh snow evey morning. Raking leaves must be nice.
> Use my headlamp when i dig my car out, kind of hard to dig with a handheld.



30cm every morning?? We need to trade weather


----------



## jorn

Yes, 30-40 cm wet snow every day. I hate digging my car out of a pile in the morning. The storm makes it snow sideways.. roads are extremely slippery, and visibility is zero. Hate it.. 

No snow today. And im happy about that


----------



## Esko

In general: I use headlamps in everything except as an EDC (tiny 1*AAA lights in keychain/car keys, they are just a lot smaller) and when I need plenty of throw.

I use headlamps for


Working in general, whether it is working inside house, outside house or working on something very small in front of my face (in an environment that is pretty well lit already) 
Sport and outdoor activities in general (running, trekking etc., my bikelight (helmetlight) is a headlamp, too) 
For reading, for fixing stuff 
Sometimes for photography purposes...  Whether as an actual headlamp, put on a table, hung up somewhere from the headband or something else. Mostly the full flood headlamps but a powerful spotty headlamp could be used for ceiling bouncing, too 
As a home light and night light. Again, I can put it to head, neck, hung up somewhere or ceiling bounce for a dim and even illumination (without the light ever hitting my eyes directly), and keep my both hand free for other tasks 

"Look, mother! No hands!" :thumbsup:


----------



## CampfireTalk

Running- Fenix HL21 Flood beams aren't as good so the throwing power of this light works well for me on medium.

Camping/Hiking- Zebralight H502d clean beam & lots of great options with the interface. In the tent, sorting through my pack or making some grub the flood beam on this one lights up everything around me.

By the way new to the forum, 1st post. Great source for info.


----------



## HikingMano

Unless I need to throw light, I pretty much use a headlamp. Right now, my favorite is the Zebralight H51w, and I'm looking forward to the H52w. Just to list a few past uses (not all necessarily as a headlamp, but the headlamp works just fine for those uses too):



Reading when commuting to and from work on dark shuttles, reading in bed when the GF is asleep, reading in a tent
Helping someone jump a car at night
Lighting up decidedly unimpressed raccoons who come to raid campsites at night
Night hiking. Especially handy when off trail.
Starting a fire at night.
Doing camp tasks after dark.
Sand crab digging, sea-turtle visiting, white eel hunting and reef walking on the beach at night
Highlighting features in a scene when doing a long photo exposure
Running at night
Riding a bike at night
Looking for the cat. Who is black.
Looking for ninjas
Lighting up a darkroom when the normal light is out
Casting well shadows in polyacrylamide gels to aid in sample loading
Covering up my tomato plants on particularly cold nights
Finding my clothes in the closet and dresser if I forget to take them out the night before and the GF is still sleeping.
Investigating strange noises in the middle of the night, if the light won't give me away
Reading a map if I'm a passenger navigator on a night drive
Flashlight battling friends at work and at play ("All that light comes from that little thing!?"), sometimes a more-than-passing interest and consequent flashalolism is engendered.
Treating a traumatic pneumothorax. Ok no, I jest. But a headlamp is handy when providing minor first aid.
Turning a light off and on and cycling through modes, all the while crooning "my preciousssss".... er, wait, that was too far...


----------



## BillSJCA

BUrningman, basically camping for 2 weeks.with really disgsting portapottys agter the first weekmuch easier to use the privy not worring about dropping a flashlight. also serves as a marker so you don't get run over when you leave the red light on or in strobe mode even with lots of use the aaa batteries last almost the entire week.however upgraded to an energizer 3AA head lamp.it has a focusing lens so a very big spill area, perfect for a headlamp. at home I lost power when my roof was tore off and the power feed was pulled out of the box.it took two weeks to get power back.permits and inspection process is slow. head light was the only light I used.


----------



## Kai Winters

Hi all,
I'm new to this forum...heard about it listening to an "Everyday Commentary" podcast. 
I have an inexpensive "Defiant" head lamp and use it for tasks requiring a good light and both hands free...for this it works great. It was a Christmas stocking stuffer last year.
It's a bit heavy but not bad.
I've used it recently for tidying my the wires, cables, etc. under my desk in the office at home, sewing and working on my computer.


----------



## Patriot

CampfireTalk said:


> Running- Fenix HL21 Flood beams aren't as good so the throwing power of this light works well for me on medium.
> 
> Camping/Hiking- Zebralight H502d clean beam & lots of great options with the interface. In the tent, sorting through my pack or making some grub the flood beam on this one lights up everything around me.
> 
> By the way new to the forum, 1st post. Great source for info.




Great to see that you made it over here buddy! Best source of flashlight info on the net. 

I used my H502d last night while I was out taking pictures. On my way home, I forgot it was on my head and went through the Taco Bell drive through looking like a dork.


----------



## DaveG

I use mine for night fishing among other things.Just so handy for so many jobs.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Used my H602W to mow, edge, and blow my yard last week, 2 hours at 300+ lumens. Love that thing.


----------



## wrcsixeight

I've been doing some precision woodworking and found that even with a lot of overhead fluorescent lighting, it was just not enough to properly see the lines on the tape measure or the pencil lines when free handing a circular saw on less important cuts. Pretty much every task, more light can be beneficial.

I now have two headlamps worthy of mention, a cheaper dual 18650 Amazon cree xml-t6 zoomable, and just received a Nightcore HC50. The zoom feature can be nice when light concentration at a distance is desirable, and I find that this does occur. Also the battery pack on the back of the head balances nicely and I often forget it is on my head.


----------



## medic2491

I use headlamps _way_ too much. I use them at home for tasks like gathering wood at night for the wood stove, fixing things in tighter spots, working on the car, etc. I also use one at work. I am a paramedic and often we are in places that are not well lit. Having the ability to have good lighting while starting an IV in someone's dark living room or in the woods is critical. Having it hands free is clutch. Sure, I get some weird looks from people on scene when I first pull the headlamp out but once I show them why they get it. Usually they say, "I need to get one of those!"


----------



## Therrin

beamon said:


> This is a great thread to have! Thank you for starting it. It can serve as a reality check on what people expect from their headlamps. Sometimes I get the sense that everyone on this forum needs headlamps just to climb cliffs at midnight, crawl through unexplored caves, or careen down steep, rocky trails on mountain bikes hoping to smack an unsuspecting bear's *** on the way down. They don't just need a sturdy, bright headlamp; they need full body armour and a well-cushioned jousting helmet.



I tried wearing full body armour and a jousting helmet while underground in mines, but I found it too cumbersome. 

Most of those of us who use them for "extreme" things, also use them for all of the mundane, normal things as well (heck, I listed reading in bed too!).

I think it's a testament to many of the headlamps out there, to see some of the 'crazier' things that they've been used for.  I love reading everyone's stories!


----------



## heavyduty

I use my H52w for fishing. I usually launch a few minutes before good daylight so it helps me hook up the boat, get my gear into the boat, launch, then get my rigs together. Then at safe light, I'm ready to go.


----------



## Kabible

Automotive repair. A headlamp and bite light enables me to put the light just where I need it. The new HC50 is working out well. I've never liked using "drop lights". They get in the way and get 'dropped' to often.


----------



## Saul Good

I'm a plumber so I use mine daily in crawlspaces, under sinks, anywhere its dark or need to eliminate shadows, especially new construction where electricity hasn't been run yet. 

Last commercial job I was on the super started to chew me out after I set up because he thought I didn't have a work light, so I turned on my H602 on high and he just walked away. Felt good


----------



## kj2

Mostly with walking the dog. Or if I need both hands.


----------



## lampeDépêche

Saul Good said:


> Last commercial job I was on the super started to chew me out after I set up because he thought I didn't have a work light, so I turned on my H602 on high and he just walked away. Felt good



Great story!!


----------



## leona912

*Now, please tell us what activities, jobs, sports, recreations, specific reasons, and other purposes you use a headlamp for?

There has to be many uses for these, and it will be fun to find out what they are.

Thanks,

NR*[/QUOTE]

Actually,
1. I usually use my headlamp for jogging or walking my dog in the early morning.
2. To find something in dark corner without holding a flashlight or something, I am kinda lazy 
3. Sometimes, reading books in the bed at night. 

I really think that the headlamp is really helpful and very convenience! I bought my lovely LED headlamp form Amazon.


----------



## sam0set

1. Five years ago, a neighbor gave me a headlamp to help him work on his big rig at night. I'm on my third headlamp, and I still use them for outdoor repairs at night.
2. Close work at my desk, day or night.
3. Cleaning lenses.
4. Walking at night. Some streets in my town are pretty dark. A light helps drivers see me. If I meet a pedestrian, light reflected off the pavement helps us recognize each other. A light helps me evaluate a prowling animal and get a look at an object of interest.
5. Chasing aggressive dogs. When a pair bothered me on the street, I shined my light in their eyes, turned it off, and ran at them. They panicked because they were now night blind.
6. Moving about the house at night. It's more convenient than turning lights on and off. The money I've saved by not leaving lights on has probably paid for my headlamp. 
7. Power failures. With a headlamp I can find my way around and pass the time reading or doing puzzles.


----------



## john.com

camping and trekking with my Eco star headlamp


----------



## blah9

I just received an Armytek Wizard Pro, and I love it! I have already used it to put air in my tires, but I anticipate using it for many other purposes over time. I'm especially looking forward to using it on night hikes and camping/backpacking trips in general.

On my last backpacking trip we started hiking at 9 pm, and then the rain started coming down pretty hard after 1.5 hours or so. At that time I did not have a headlamp, and we were trying to set up the tent as fast as possible. The headlamp would have been an amazing help in that situation as well as all the others at camp.

I also plan on using it for many different types of work on my cars. I have always used droplights or regular flashlights, and it has been a pain to move them around and/or hold them in my mouth. My dad has another headlamp, but this new one will be a dream to use with its bright even illumination. I think life will be so much easier when using it for that.

Painting sounds like a great application too, as does working on electronics. I'm just surprised I didn't buy one earlier on. I guess sometimes you don't know what you're missing until you get one.


----------



## think2x

I only have 2 headlamps, a Surefire Minimus Vision and my new Armytek Wizard Pro Wide. I use the Surefire for up close low light things like when I'm doing emitter swaps on other lights, reading etc. I tend to avoid using it on max because it REALLY can eat through the cells. The Wizard is awesome for what it is. as a headlamp I used it the other night when my wife came home saying the car was making metal on metal noises. Dark plus rain and I'm outside pulling the wheels to check.....yep brakes were gone. I also carry the Wizard daily with the pocket clip, it's probably my favorite light because it can be a (comfortable)headlamp and a handheld.


----------



## njpiney

I use my headlight for camping and hunting. It serves very well when carrying a bow or firearm and leaving the other hand free for pushing brush and limbs out of the way. The strong point is when blood trailing a deer and field dressing, when both hands are definitely needed.


----------



## va3rbz

I mainly use my headlamps when camping. It's great to have hands free when tossing up a rope for the food bag when backpacking, or walking the dog around the campground. I've gone from a Petzl Zipka to a Tikka XP2 and now have a Myo RXP for the next trip. Back in my early backpacking days, I carried a Petzl Zoom with the 4.5v battery.


----------



## m225

1) Work, underground.
2) Camping, tent and cabin.
3) Running I use two, one front around my neck and a red one as a tail light when needed. 
4) Around the house.
5) Emergency's, power outages.
6) Model building.


----------



## tarren

Hi, I'm a fell runner, go out the door most mornings at 6, whilst we have no large creatures here in Wales, it's good fun spotting the reflective eyes of hares, rabbits, badgers and foxes.


----------



## Swedpat

Close-up tasks, some walks and cycling for me! It's very long time ago I camped but if I do it again at least one headlamp will be with me.


----------



## groyne

I use mine for daily jogging in through the forest in the evening. After using a HP25 for a while I´m glad having bought a much lighter Petzl that still emits enough light to see the trail.


----------



## 175n

Camping, fishing, household tasks

Sent from my SHW-M250K using Tapatalk


----------



## tommybc

running


----------



## Ktraughb

I do low voltage wiring and audio/video wiring systems...also home automation. Leads me into dark attics and basements and crawl spaces for hours on end.


----------



## kj75

Reading in bed, fishing, searching and while repairing


----------



## Basic Inventory

Camping and working on my car.


----------



## impdaddy

Mostly hunting, deer and waterfowl as well as car maintenance.


----------



## ansoncly

we used it for fishing and camping :laughing:


----------



## goodooboy

I use mine mostly for hunting hogs. Even when I am not, I like knowing that I have it available if there is a power blackout.


----------



## Phaserburn

Lately... Snow blowing.


----------



## Fat Boy

I use it for all the obvious reasons; hunting, fishing camping, and misc. outside work at night.


----------



## durallymax

I'm a diesel mechanic, use it all the time working on stuff.


----------



## schmitti

Camping, Hunting and checking out the things on the property that go bump in the night and freak out my animals.

My Petzl Zoom (old style with the big blocky 4.5v) I use when I go hunting as it lets me see everything when I'm dragging decoys and all my other junk out into the swamp or in the canoe. I swapped the bulb for an LED that I found on the 'bay that came from England. It is much nicer than the old bulb.

I still need to find a replacement for my old 2xAA petzl, The old rubber cover for the battery box lost most of it's elasticity and won't hold the cells in place anymore. As a head lamp it still more than meets my needs for camping and also when I'm actually in my blind as I have the read lens for it. Just need to figure out a cover replacement.

Otherwise I have a couple cheapy Coleman single cell triple LED headlamps that I can tuck in a pocket that work well and also fit the kids heads.

E


----------



## Charles L.

Non-work things (although I'm a small animal vet, and do use a surgical headlamp  ) for my Nitecore HC50: camping, working in yard or on boat when it's dark, under the house, reading in bed, walking around the house in the dark without waking spouse/children. Love that lamp!


----------



## RGB_LED

I used my first Petzl Zoom headlamp when I did quite a bit of camping / portaging. Now I have several headlamps and use them for, in no particular order: setting up at trailhead for night mountain-biking, camping (still), soldering battery packs, installing computer parts, car maintenance, looking for things in the hall closet and other household duties and there's a headlamp + spares that I will be putting in my Emergency / BOB kit. I used to have one on my helmet for night-time bike rides but found that dedicated bike lights worked better.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

The wife just used my headlamp to paint her fingernails.


----------



## blah9

I haven't been using my headlamp quite as often lately, so that makes me realize that I haven't done very many outdoor chores in the last few weeks. My wife just told me that the washer fluid is low in the car though, so I am looking forward to replacing it after dark (on purpose) tomorrow with my headlamp. 

I also have another light in the mail which should arrive tomorrow, so I will likely be having a very fun night in general!


----------



## Monocrom

Honestly, I just keep mine in my BOB for emergencies. Though no doubt my Princeton-Tec EOS model could easily get the job done on a daily basis. To prevent leaks, I loaded it up with lithiums.


----------



## johnfolsomjr

I use mine for crawling under stages while pulling cables and working in the back of equipment racks at work and one always comes camping with me. I use Black Diamond Icons (the old model) when weight isn't an issue and a Petzl Zipka plus 2 when it is.


----------



## f22shift

i'm jealous of the people using theirs for outdoor activities.

mostly indoor for hands free stuff. my recent uses.

cooking. as a supplement lighting when preparing food. i just like to have even lighting when cooking. i totally forget it's weird because when i have guests over, the girls giggle.  SG5 in neutral. neutral is a must for food.
misc. in front of tv. i'm not much of a tv person but i do like to watch certain shows. but i always feel like i have to fiddle with something so i'm usually sewing, replacing guitar strings, relubing flashlights, etc.
in hotel. when traveling, i'm always up before my wife so i use it while packing up before checkout. HL10 is small and light. great travel size.

for the future.

urban exploration. i would like to do more exploration. my own building or random abandoned ones.
night hiking. i miss it a lot and would purposely look for trails when i travel.

i find living in a big city these last few years changed my light use. a headlamp is pretty much worthless outdoors.


----------



## DarkRemover

Basically any task where I need my hands free and where I may need additional light up close where there's already ambient light just not enough of it or in the right spot.


----------



## jonathanluu2

f22shift said:


> cooking. as a supplement lighting when preparing food. i just like to have even lighting when cooking. i totally forget it's weird because when i have guests over, the girls giggle.


Yep. My excuse is that the one light in the middle of our kitchen causes me to cast a shadow on anything I am cooking/cutting/preparing, so its safer, I dont strain my eyse and it makes Sense! Im with ya.


----------



## blah9

jonathanluu2 said:


> Yep. My excuse is that the one light in the middle of our kitchen causes me to cast a shadow on anything I am cooking/cutting/preparing, so its safer, I dont strain my eyse and it makes Sense! Im with ya.



I started doing the same thing, and I also use my headlamp to do the dishes. I do it mostly for fun though.


----------



## CrazyCanuck

BBQing, leaves one hand free to flip the steaks, and the other hand to hold a frosty beverage!!


----------



## boredatwork1

I use mine for working on tiny electronics at work, plus reading glasses. Ever since I turned 40, my eyes have been getting worse. My eye doc says it's because I turned 40...go figure.


----------



## DanWulff

I use a headlamp on a daily basis when I feed and water my spiders (+200). A cheap waterproof headlamp does the job when loading a speargun during night dives (my main dive torch is a WiseDive), treasure hunting in the basement, fishing trips (both shore + boat), camping etc.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Last night I loaned it to my neighbor who was moving out, she had all her stuff transferred to the new apartment and was cleaning the apartment up practically in the dark because all her lamps were gone and it was late. It worked well for her and she appreciated it, plus she thought it was cool.


----------



## KNaB

I use mine at work as a lineman These days I'm mostly umderground in a manhole splicing distribution cable for the utility here. I also use it on storm calls when working out of a bucket at night.


----------



## ragmanfs

I found this forum tonight and people were asking about attaching a 9v light led to visor. I do this use velcro with adhesive to the light itself and a strip of velcro stapled to the visor. You can easily remove light when not using put in your pocket. Works great for me. Found the pressure of a band around my head was bothersome. On the visor the light can easily be directed. Use the light at night when I often get up to write in my journals it is much more pleasant than turning on larger lamps. I think it helps me concentrate on what I am doing better.

I have also used velcro on a coleman head lamp to the same visor. Leaving off the strap.


----------



## Sea Urchin

Mine is for all purpose  Walking, tracking, and when things go bump at night!!! 

How could I forgot the most important ones - Boating and fishing


----------



## blah9

I just used mine the other night to take a look inside my desktop PC case. It was so much easier to work without having to hold a light in my hand.


----------



## Sea Urchin

I use it when I need to work with both hands like taking rubbish to the Kerb on collection day!


----------



## blah9

I'm going to use it tonight for many different things while backpacking. Hanging up the bear bag, putting supplies away, eating, etc. My headlamp has really changed my life in camping situations and makes things so much easier.


----------



## jvh

Right now I use mine mostly for walking the dog. I had a coleman max from walmart ages ago, for reading, shoveling snow in the dark, that kind of thing.

Just got a zebra light h600w mkii xm-l2. I love it! And yes, totally overkill. Now it's just a matter of time before I pick up the Armytek...


----------



## Junkinduck

I just have a cheep energizer headlamp from a box store. I am looking at the forums to figure out what meets my needs and is higher quality. 
I use my lamp for:
camping 
outdoor cooking 
a lot of snow removal this past winter
taking the dog out
emergency preparedness
and any other activity where more light is needed.


----------



## Sea Urchin

just used mine to plant 2 blue berry bush. Getting dark early the Coast headlight worked great, l also used a Fenix TK 15 as a flood light!


----------



## Sea Urchin

neighbours must have thought we were nuts!!


----------



## markr6

Sea Urchin said:


> neighbours must have thought we were nuts!!



LOL that's OK! I love to see people not giving up on work just because its dark. After working all day, time is at a premium when you get home. I had a lot of yard cleanup and landscaping to do over the past weekend so I was working into the night removing landscaping stones, edging, and putting down mulch. Used my H600w II. The next day I was talking to my neighbor and he joked about me with my "coal miners lamp".


----------



## Sea Urchin

Yeah you areabsolutely right, time is a premium after work. Many many years ago when I bought one of the first early led headlights my wife referred to it as my miners lamp too lol


----------



## InspectHerGadget

I had a 2CU light cap for several years which I still use. It is great for poking around in the shed or even for walking. I decided eventually, after using my brothers LED Lenser H5 that there were better methods of illumination.

I first bought the Black Diamond Storm. I did NIL research and just took he recommendation at the shop. It is a good all round unit with side LEDs and red LEDs. I use it now for working on computers which is one of my money making activities. It is also a great walking headlamp but I really want something to give better distance for spotting wildlife.

Enter the LED Lenser H14R.2 which is a very powerful lamp which I use for walking now but I prefer the BD Storm for computer work.

When I go to NZ I will use H14 for hunting. I may also take up regaining and again the H14 would be great for that.


----------



## mumbleman

Working as an electrician and with aging eyesight my headlamp gets a lot of use lately.


----------



## degarb

Okay we get it, lights of today are more like area lights, not like the pen lights of Great Grandpa. I am tired of people saying they use their headlamps for housecleaning, auto work, plumbing, electrical work, late night mowing, lawn care, painting, drywalling, changing diapers, working in garage/basement, dentistry, surgery, sewing, jogging, mountain climbing, night stand light replacement, hunting, camping, emergency tire changes at night, grave digging, ems, swat teams, disorienting victims at routine night traffic stops, hunting escaped convicts/hostages, duct taped car headlight replacement, computer repair, seeing that tiny, microscopic ssn on your cellphone when calling 'support', examining injuries on the kids, splinter removals, committing burglaries, or any precise or imprecise work. 

Has anyone mentioned the truly useful lamp uses, like shadow puppetry, flashlight tag, or using the Fenix strobe at Haloween?


----------



## Ishango

degarb said:


> Okay we get it, lights of today are more like area lights, not like the pen lights of Great Grandpa. I am tired of people saying they use their headlamps for housecleaning, auto work, plumbing, electrical work, late night mowing, lawn care, painting, drywalling, changing diapers, working in garage/basement, precise lovemaking, dentistry, surgery, sewing, jogging, mountain climbing, night stand light replacement, hunting, camping, emergency tire changes at night, grave digging, ems, swat teams, disorienting victims at routine night traffic stops, hunting escaped convicts/hostages, duct taped car headlight replacement, computer repair, seeing that tiny, microscopic ssn on your cellphone when calling 'support', examining injuries on the kids, splinter removals, committing burglaries, or any precise or imprecise work.
> 
> Has anyone mentioned the truly useful lamp uses, like shadow puppetry, flashlight tag, or using the Fenix strobe at Haloween?



Misinterpretated the post above  flashlight tag with your headlamp would be difficult, since most are pretty floody I think.


----------



## degarb

Ishango said:


> Misinterpretated the post above  flashlight tag with your headlamp would be difficult, since most are pretty floody I think.




I stay away from floody headlamps and those makers of floods. I find 4k candela minimal for serious 3 to 6 foot distance work (1k candela is bare minimum for 3 foot (1m) and 4x that lux for 6 foot). But then, I use and rely heavily upon, my headlamps professionally, and seriously overtime too. Now, do I take a smaller tax light write-off for the time me and kids play flashlight tag?

_Look at something, you want throw; look for something or navigate, you want flood._


----------



## jonathanluu2

Not something I did personally, but I just noticed that a Zebralight H5xx was being used to observe a leaf cutter ant colony in the BBC Documentary "Planet Ant, Life Inside the Colony" around 15 minutes into the film. Pretty cool.


----------



## DanWulff

Tonight I used my new Nitecore HC90 to enlighten spider porn. Mating _Monocentropus balfouri_ - a beautiful tarantula species from Socotra Island, Yemen. Endemic for this small island - and like so many other invertebrates with a limited geographical distribution it will cease to exist in the orginal habitat in a not too distant future. Its the male on left side.


----------



## blah9

I used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to hike back down from a sunset overlook yesterday. That was a really fun hike, and I hope to do it again soon.


----------



## degarb

DanWulff said:


> Tonight I used my new Nitecore HC90 to enlighten spider porn. Mating _Monocentropus balfouri_ - a beautiful tarantula species from Socotra Island, Yemen. Endemic for this small island - and like so many other invertebrates with a limited geographical distribution it will cease to exist in the orginal habitat in a not too distant future. Its the male on left side.



Yeah I don't get it, the Black Widow mating ritual always turns my wife on. But, does nothing for me.


----------



## DanWulff

degarb said:


> Yeah I don't get it, the Black Widow mating ritual always turns my wife on. But, does nothing for me.



The _M. balfouri_ male is rarely eaten by the female. It is one of the few tarantula species which often live in communities assisting each other in killing prey and raising spiderlings. A mature male will often leave the community and walk long distances in his search for females. A strong walker will track down several females.


----------



## Wooperson

DanWulff said:


> Tonight I used my new Nitecore HC90 to enlighten spider porn.


 


I use a Surefire Minimus Vision to study in bed. It helps me concentrate on my work.


----------



## cpalmer

Hello,
Been using headlamps for quite a few years, started out with use in camping and backpacking and the Petzl zoom. Have used various PT headlamps and until about a year ago found the PT hl with a led and 3 aa batteries a very good lamp. Now for elk hunting I have switched to the Black Diamond Icon and carry the Xtar H1 as backup. For work under the house or on a truck I have found the Nitecore HC50 to be about perfect as it is very bright and it helps see what I'm doing with it wide beam. The HC50 is also great for reading. Just received a Spark ST6 and gave it to my wife for her used mainly to read by with the frosted lens.
Charles


----------



## royourboat

I have a LED Lenser H7R I have used for rock fishing which can involve scaling rockfaces or walking through dense bushland. I am also kayak fishing and need to find a more waterproof, saltwater abuse taking headlamp.


----------



## Mr Floppy

degarb said:


> Yeah I don't get it, the Black Widow mating ritual always turns my wife on. But, does nothing for me.



Be careful the next time you're in the bedroom ... especially if she brings along a bottle BBQ sauce


----------



## quaileggs

My first led purchase was a Cree XML T6 headlamps from ebay, the ones that claim to be around the 1800 lumen around that figure. I don't really care that wearing one of these on my head makes me look like a total moron. They are so damned practical I use this almost everyday and hate to admit it but use it more than my ultrafire 12xT6 big torch ("supposed" 13800 lumens). 

Some of the uses of my headlamp have been:-

taking out the rubbish and/or bin at night
checking our cat for ticks
checking out the craters in my gums after getting my big arse wisdom teeth out
looking for screws on the ground
looking for lost mobile phones in the car
checking out the backyard for intruders at night
looking for the damned cat at night
watering the lawns at night
making sure I don't walk into massive spider webs and massive spiders in my garden at night
Cooking meat on the BBQ


Basically I use it for almost everything that needs light.


----------



## quaileggs




----------



## RedLED

quaileggs said:


> My first led purchase was a Cree XML T6 headlamps from ebay, the ones that claim to be around the 1800 lumen around that figure. I don't really care that wearing one of these on my head makes me look like a total moron. They are so damned practical I use this almost everyday and hate to admit it but use it more than my ultrafire 12xT6 big torch ("supposed" 13800 lumens).
> 
> Some of the uses of my headlamp have been:-
> 
> taking out the rubbish and/or bin at night
> checking our cat for ticks
> checking out the craters in my gums after getting my big arse wisdom teeth out
> looking for screws on the ground
> looking for lost mobile phones in the car
> checking out the backyard for intruders at night
> looking for the damned cat at night
> watering the lawns at night
> making sure I don't walk into massive spider webs and massive spiders in my garden at night
> Cooking meat on the BBQ
> 
> 
> Basically I use it for almost everything that needs light.



I also use my headlamp for feline activity in the house at night.


----------



## blah9

I went on another night hike tonight and used the headlamp for most of my lighting needs. It's really become my goto light. I just carry another light with more throw along with it in case I want to see something farther ahead on the trail.


----------



## trailtoa

Hiking, Camping & Hunting. But in reality I end up using it for chores around the house most of the time.


----------



## RedLED

These headlamps are great for simply working around the house. 

I am going to add more headlamps in the future, and keep them in my tool box, trucks, different locations in the house, and all of my photo location flight cases for my assistants.


----------



## Gin & Tonic

As my eyes get older I often find theres just not enough light to do lots of little tasks and wearing my headlamp really helps. I also use it for reading and it's great for walks after dark. The older I get the more uses I find for it.


----------



## teckul

Underwater Kinetics Vizion LED or a Petzl MYO XP for generally poking around in dark places, usually EDC one of these.
Speleo Technics Nova+ for extended underground trips.

Sorely tempted by a Zebralight H600w Mk II but its hard to justify...


----------



## TDon

I'll be using a headlamp for electrical work in the attic but I am getting lots of good ideas here. 
The BBQ pic has me heading outside to fire up the grill....
Thanks.


----------



## Tmack

Absolutely everything. Soldering, cleaning my guns, sharpening my knives, cleaning up after the dog, taking out the trash, going downstairs when my son is sleeping(hc90vn red led), working on the car (I just stick it to the car by magnetic mount (sd6vn) ) and anything tedious, or requiring both hands. 
I just recently got into headlamps, and love them. They see the most use out of any light i own.


----------



## Amy sunshine

yeah, the camping is the first thing come into my mind when I want to use headlamp!after have look tihs page, I have found that the headlight can be used for everthing if only you can want to !and I plan to go to a camp, this information is very helpful to me, but I still considering that a headlamp with two lights may run out faster than a headlight with one light, do you think so ? and I am going to camp so I need a haedlight with a powerful battery rather than one that runs out quickly. I have scanned a blog (http://uneverregret.blogspot.com.br/ )it introduces some headlamps , I am not sure, so what kind of headlamp you using? how to judge a headlamp?


----------



## Tmack

I like powerful headlamps myself. You can always run on a lower setting, and the more powerful ones usually take larger cells that last longer. 

Two of my favorites are the 

Sd6 from spark. Very versatile, 600lm, 4 modes, 1x18650 for extremely long runtime. A clip too until to your belt, and a magnetic mount to stick on anything metal. 

The hc90 from nitecore has infinitely variable slider switch so you have an unlimited amount of modes. 900lm, 1x18650, and is impressively wide, and far throwing. 

Both awesome headlamps.


----------



## uk_caver

Amy sunshine said:


> ..I plan to go to a camp, this information is very helpful to me, but I still considering that a headlamp with two lights may run out faster than a headlight with one light, do you think so ?


If a headlamp gives a choice of beamshapes (like flood+spot, possibly also some blends of the two), if it gives suitable control it can _potentially_ end up better for runtime since if you can choose the right beamshape for a particular job, you might be able to get adequate lighting with less overall power used.


----------



## degarb

uk_caver said:


> If a headlamp gives a choice of beamshapes (like flood+spot, possibly also some blends of the two), if it gives suitable control it can _potentially_ end up better for runtime since if you can choose the right beamshape for a particular job, you might be able to get adequate lighting with less overall power used.



I finally got to use my HP 25 headlamp for camping last weekend, after 14 months of ownership. It worked very well. I found that having two different optical Styles was essential. Every time we got raided by raccoons, we were able to turn on a very bright spotlight. Also surprisingly, my xml China headlamps worked very well, as I could remove the optic at will. I just had to make sure I did not lose the optic.


----------



## Stefano

Zebralight H52Fw to water the garden


----------



## lwknight

I use the Coast HL-7 at work almost daily. The power plant has good lighting on the walkways but I work on equipment that is often up tight and out of sight. We used to string up lighting which was very time consuming and labor intensive in an area that you can inhabit for only a brief time due to high temperatures. With the headlight we can just go straight to work and get in and out in a timely manner.
I may burn through 3 sets of batteries in 1 day or get 2 weeks out of a set. 
I would like to have more battery reserve than the 3AAA provide but it would be at the expense of additional weight. I firmly believe the led headlamp is the single greatest invention for safety and productivity in the last century.


----------



## cue003

If something in/around the house needs light then the first thing I reach for is one of my headlamps. I used to give flashlights (edc types) as gifts and have now transitioned to headlights instead for more uses and practicality to those receiving it.


----------



## feifei

fishing at night,you need a headlamp to free your hands.


----------



## Astroscanner

Taking the dog out at night for potty, any "to do list" job where a hands-free light is needed, the low setting would be good for reading in bed at night, the red light setting would be good for when you need to preserve your night vision, like if you are an amateur astronomer.

I got a good deal on the Ozark Trail 150 Lumens Multi-Color LED Headlamp as part of a combo deal from Walmart that also included the Ozark Trail 200 lumen flashlight and I got the combo deal on a special sale of $14 for both, even though the normal combo price of about $20 isn't bad either.


----------



## Sarratt

I use my Fenix HP30 every night to read in bed. 
I have found that 100 lm seems to be what I need these days to read comfortably. 
The red light in the morning is perfect for not waking up my wife.
I have the Zebra 52 (which I regret buying) and other headlamps but the HP30 is my nightly use.


----------



## blah9

I did some cooking with my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm so I wouldn't turn on all the lights and wake up my wife yesterday.


----------



## Tmack

Hc90vn for reprofile a few knives. The 100w wasn't cutting it.


----------



## sadtimes

Tmack said:


> Hc90vn for reprofile a few knives. The 100w wasn't cutting it.



What did vinh do to it? Ive been thinking of sending him my hc50 and st6....


----------



## Tmack

Current boost. 
900lm - 1200lm 

Cost the same as factory new.


----------



## sadtimes

Tmack said:


> Current boost.
> 900lm - 1200lm
> 
> Cost the same as factory new.



Thats something I wanted done... wait, I bought mt st6 from vinh, its already modded...haha

I want a nichia 219b put in a headlamp... that would kick ***


----------



## Tmack

Get a xpl. Just as good cri, but the power of a xml2. 

I have a triple xpl in a pd35vn and the cri is easily as good as nichia.


----------



## sadtimes

Tmack said:


> Get a xpl. Just as good cri, but the power of a xml2.
> 
> I have a triple xpl in a pd35vn and the cri is easily as good as nichia.



Do you know the actual specs on the emitter? Lumens and CRI? Also what size is the emitter?


----------



## Tmack

The size of the actual emitter is the same as a xml2, but with the footprint of a xpg2, which us why they make great triples. 
The specs are extremely similar to a xml2. 
I'm not sure the exact cri, but I can say I, and another xpl owner, have several nichia, and we agree that the cri is just as good visually.


----------



## sadtimes

Tmack said:


> The size of the actual emitter is the same as a xml2, but with the footprint of a xpg2, which us why they make great triples.
> The specs are extremely similar to a xml2.
> I'm not sure the exact cri, but I can say I, and another xpl owner, have several nichia, and we agree that the cri is just as good visually.



Good stuff, now where are you getting them from? Vinh have them in stock?


----------



## Tmack

Last time I had a friend get one from him, he had them in stock.


----------



## HUNTER10

Hunting and fishing - especially helpful following a blood trail.


----------



## hongchai90

Mostly on trail running and hiking activities ..


----------



## RedLED

This is very informative, keep them coming!!!


----------



## Jagged77

I always keep several headlamps to hand and have a plethora of old models that serve well as backups kept in glove boxes and drawers.

However having been a member of One of the busiest Mountain Rescue teams in the UK now for over 10 years I think it's fair to say that a head torch is an absolutely essential piece of kit in our application. They serve as personal lighting, area lighting and searching - the team issues h14r's which have been very good with the adjustable beam but I'm hoping to find out more about newer models and different options here on CPF.

Outside of MR I use head torches for MTB, shooting, walking, running, household tasks - you name it!


----------



## mmedeiros14

I use a headlamp to keep my hands free while running romex through attics. I wish it fit over my hard hat though.


----------



## sadtimes

mmedeiros14 said:


> I use a headlamp to keep my hands free while running romex through attics. I wish it fit over my hard hat though.



Petzl makes a hardhat strap, ive got one I never used, pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Gratefulcaver

Caving , Hands free underground


----------



## alanankris1019

when needing both hands free construction work maintance fishing hunting ETC....


----------



## peteybaby

Don't have time to read the whole thread right now, so I hope nobody else has mentioned this usage:

We have big fireworks shows in the summer, and afterward, elbowing through the throngs to get back to your car and fighting traffic to get out of the downtown core can take an hour or more. What I do is park in a more remote lot, and Rollerblade in to the fireworks. After the show, I turn on my headlamp at max power, and the crowds part for me like the red sea!

I used to use a Princeton tec apex, but the last couple of years I've used a Dry 3 xm-l velcroed onto my helmet. As I blow by the crowds, I hear comments like these:


- great idea!
- hey man that's bright
- hey we'll follow you out! (Cyclists with dimmer lights)


----------



## blah9

Nice, that is a great idea! I'll have to try that out sometime.

I've only used my headlamp for pretty mundane tasks lately, which includes seeing the dishes better in the kitchen, looking for things in a dark closet, and tinkering with my desktop PC's components.


----------



## JAS

I use mine for horseback riding. Last night I used my Remington Arms LED Headlight RMHL4AA-B and had a great ride! It was supplemented by my Streamlight ClipMate.


----------



## Mr Floppy

JAS said:


> I use mine for horeback riding.



Isn't that done better in the dark?


----------



## JAS

Mr Floppy said:


> Isn't that done better in the dark?



Good catch! Typographical error corrected.


----------



## Mr Floppy

JAS said:


> Good catch! Typographical error corrected.



Ohhhhh, an 's'. I thought you were missing a 'w'


----------



## sarge1967

I use mine while camping, when walking into the woods early for hunting, for work when I go in crawl spaces or attics. 
I have a Petzl Tac Tikka.


----------



## RedLED

peteybaby said:


> Don't have time to read the whole thread right now, so I hope nobody else has mentioned this usage:
> 
> We have big fireworks shows in the summer, and afterward, elbowing through the throngs to get back to your car and fighting traffic to get out of the downtown core can take an hour or more. What I do is park in a more remote lot, and Rollerblade in to the fireworks. After the show, I turn on my headlamp at max power, and the crowds part for me like the red sea!
> 
> I used to use a Princeton tec apex, but the last couple of years I've used a Dry 3 xm-l velcroed onto my helmet. As I blow by the crowds, I hear comments like these:
> 
> 
> - great idea!
> - hey man that's bright
> - hey we'll follow you out! (Cyclists with dimmer lights)



Very, very cool. Well done!


----------



## CreepyOldGuy

I think headlights are an indispensable tool. I have one in all of my cars, just in case, but I use it often. 
Backpacking, snowshoeing, working on the car, around the house, the list goes on.


----------



## ritzone

Well, I think everybody covered most of what I use my headlamp for... Camping, night walks/hikes, work, etc. As of today, I now own 6 headlamps, all with their own purpose and use.

Most recently I used my Fenix hp25 to do a bunch of plumbing/electrical work in a house I am helping to renovate. Combination of working under the floor and in the attic. The house has lots of issues so we have been spending lots of time in those areas redoing and adding pvc, romex, PEX, you name it. I like using a headlamp because its easier than dragging a cord and flourescent worklight around. At one point we had half the power shut off in the house to redo wiring, so the headlamp was almost a necessity. I have just about convinced my dad to buy one now. He is jealous of all my other lights anyway lol


----------



## Dubiouss

bicycle: Magicshine 808

search and rescue: looking at Fenix HP 30 and maybe other alternatives (the reason I joined this forum)

OT: hand torch: Fenix TX 15, so already have a few 18650 batteries and charger


----------



## Alex W

Often use it to light for making camp. The one I owned is detachable and I can pop the lighting head out for handhold.


----------



## Tmack

Been using my sd6vn to light up my edge pro platform to make sure my edges are immaculate. Awesome headlamp for indoor, or up close tasks. 

Use my hc90vn for outdoor activities. Another great one.


----------



## cland72

Last weekend I used my Surefire Minimus Vision under my kitchen sink while installing a new faucet.


----------



## ritzone

Dubiouss said:


> bicycle: Magicshine 808
> 
> search and rescue: looking at Fenix HP 30 and maybe other alternatives (the reason I joined this forum)
> 
> OT: hand torch: Fenix TX 15, so already have a few 18650 batteries and charger



I just recently got the hp30 and it is an awesome headlamp. I took it on a 22 mile overnight backpacking trip I did over the last two days (somewhat heavy for camping, I know) and it was incredible. Low enough low level for general tasks and bright enough for search and rescue I'm sure. Made finding a spot to hang a bear bag in the dark soooo easy lol


----------



## blah9

I'm glad the headlamp worked out well for you! I have one headlamp as well and it has changed my backpacking life so much for the better. You're right that the bear bag in particular is so much easier with a headlamp!


----------



## markr6

blah9 said:


> I'm glad the headlamp worked out well for you! I have one headlamp as well and it has changed my backpacking life so much for the better. You're right that the bear bag in particular is so much easier with a headlamp!



That's for sure! Waking up at 3am to take care of business, 5°F and pitch black in the middle of nowhere laying in my hammock...nice to have a headlamp that can start in a sub-lumen mode!


----------



## StorminMatt

I originally got the headlamps I have for hiking. But I've found that, unless I am hiking on tricky terrain, I actually prefer a handheld light. On the other hand, I've found that headlamps are GREAT for automotive work. I find that XM-L2 based headlamps like my Zebralight H600Fw actually make drop lights quite obsolete. And I don't have to worry about a cord. I can also see how a good headlamp would work well for other types of work where you need both hands free. In a way it's kind of interesting how I bought headlamps mostly for play. But I've found that I actually use them more for work.


----------



## MNDan

It's kinda embarrassing how much I use my Zebralight H600w MkII. I use mine for camping, hunting, mountain biking, winter hikes in the woods, ice fishing at night, cleaning the house (you really see the dust!), pup crawling around the city on my bicycle, cutting up vegetables, cooking BBQ on the smoker, fletching arrows, changing the oil, working on my bicycle, setting up my bow, digging for stuff in the closet. And a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## 89redgt

Primarily I use my fenix hp10 outside at night when Im working on my bikes or cars outside on the streets in NYC.. I have 2 of these, one thats 5 years old and another that I recently bought as a back up since the 1at is showing signs of wear. These are GREAT headlamps.. ive tried many others but always find myself going back to the HP10


----------



## wormyian

searching for worm casts on the beach at night time to collect bait for my sea fishing shop 
currently just got a cheap cree from ebay 1600lm but looking into upgrading to a petzl or something with a good flood beam


----------



## applevalleyjoe

I use my headlamps at night when I am in bed reading...doesn't bother the wife and improves the reading experience.


----------



## cland72

Used my Surefire Minimus Vision while installing a new kitchen faucet for my sister in law.


----------



## mobi

My first foray into this thread. Short answer: just about everything.

Headlamps are the main lighting source here at the house, indoors and out. Recently I took up letterpress printing. Headlamps are used for setting type, and for highlighting the debossed text.




Flickr


----------



## richardcpf

I always use my HC50 when I do soldering job. But that's the only occasion I use it...


----------



## blah9

I just used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to clean my desktop PC. The headlamp made that job so much easier because it is in a dark corner of the room and I wanted to have free hands to move components around.


----------



## magicstone12

Go camping outside at night,it is better to use headlamp than flashlight,free your hands.


----------



## bearbreeder




----------



## feifei

running and camping near the seaside in the evening as there is no street lamp ,walking around is also very good.


----------



## shotgundoug13

I have 3 that I use. 
1. Black Diamond ReVolt that I use For fishing and other outdoor activities
2. Cheap Ozark Trail headlamp that I keep in the car. Bought it after I had to change a tire at 3am. 
3. Black Diamond Gizmo that u use around the house.


----------



## mc84_zz4

for:
- riding the bike/ wlking the dog at night
- working on cars
- BBQ late in the evening
- mow the lawn when it gets dark (too much grass to mow)


----------



## hululu

As I am a fisher,I alway have to work at night.my headlamp is convinent for me to work.:shakehead


----------



## frascati

I only own two headlamps. Two for 10 dollar package from Home Depot a few years ago. Replaced the main leds with XML t6 and the battery pair with four AA rechargeables. 10x more light... but promptly blew out the three tiny aux leds. No matter. Haven't the need yet to replace these headlamps. They are more than adequate for all I need including camping and travel. 








By far the most unique use for my headlamp is spider watching! In the moonless backyard this summer I was headed out to find something behind the garage when I noticed a sparkle in the grass. Brilliant enough to get my attention I wondered if it was glass, or a gem, or what? As I drew closer it twinkled a bit. Hmmmm. Within about eight inches I was startled to find an *enormous *wolf spider 'deer in the headlights' in the grass. I even prodded it gently with a twig and it would not move. I think the led must have stunned its extremely sensitive eyes (hope not permanently). As my eyes became better accustomed I began to notice more tiny sparkles in the grass. Some brighter than others. Brighter=bigger. All spiders!!! I had no idea. I know I won't go barefoot out here in the night again. Amazing though. Spiders by the dozens and dozens in a 20 sq foot section of grass. Night hunters with what must be amazing night vision.

I've found a headlamp has become as necessary for many jobs as the remote is to TV. I grew up in the '70s. No remote. But today if I cannot find it, after twenty minutes of tearing down the living room and kitchen, I get extremely agitated. 

I'll still fix the furnace, or replace auto parts under the hood, or take apart those electronics at the kitchen table for solder, rework, part replacement, etc, etc, but not after looking frantically for the lost headlamp for twenty minutes. Camping? No way. If it went lost I'd grab a budget one off shelf at Menards' on the way to camp. 

Wouldn't matter if I bought a lot of 20 at aliexpress and scattered them about the house. My ability to misplace things is a pathology. True story. At least twice I've searched for a headlamp for ten minutes or more, just to discover it on my head.


----------



## Jpmac55

Walking the dog mostly. I also have one with me for hiking, backpacking, canoe trips.


----------



## RedLED

frascati said:


> I only own two headlamps. Two for 10 dollar package from Home Depot a few years ago. Replaced the main leds with XML t6 and the battery pair with four AA rechargeables. 10x more light... but promptly blew out the three tiny aux leds. No matter. Haven't the need yet to replace these headlamps. They are more than adequate for all I need including camping and travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far the most unique use for my headlamp is spider watching! In the moonless backyard this summer I was headed out to find something behind the garage when I noticed a sparkle in the grass. Brilliant enough to get my attention I wondered if it was glass, or a gem, or what? As I drew closer it twinkled a bit. Hmmmm. Within about eight inches I was startled to find an *enormous *wolf spider 'deer in the headlights' in the grass. I even prodded it gently with a twig and it would not move. I think the led must have stunned its extremely sensitive eyes (hope not permanently). As my eyes became better accustomed I began to notice more tiny sparkles in the grass. Some brighter than others. Brighter=bigger. All spiders!!! I had no idea. I know I won't go barefoot out here in the night again. Amazing though. Spiders by the dozens and dozens in a 20 sq foot section of grass. Night hunters with what must be amazing night vision.
> 
> I've found a headlamp has become as necessary for many jobs as the remote is to TV. I grew up in the '70s. No remote. But today if I cannot find it, after twenty minutes of tearing down the living room and kitchen, I get extremely agitated.
> 
> I'll still fix the furnace, or replace auto parts under the hood, or take apart those electronics at the kitchen table for solder, rework, part replacement, etc, etc, but not after looking frantically for the lost headlamp for twenty minutes. Camping? No way. If it went lost I'd grab a budget one off shelf at Menards' on the way to camp.
> 
> Wouldn't matter if I bought a lot of 20 at aliexpress and scattered them about the house. My ability to misplace things is a pathology. True story. At least twice I've searched for a headlamp for ten minutes or more, just to discover it on my head.



Dude, I have the same problem! Out of all things, I spend quite a bit of time look for my reading glasses - I am with you on this.

Also, used my head lamp to get some fire wood the other night, worked perfect for the chore. I love head lamps more and more each day!

Stay cool looking to find things, and all the best,

NR


----------



## Gaffle

Does anyone find that a 18650 headlamp is large on the head for reading at night? I am torn, should I get a 18650 or 16340? Armytek or Zebralight? First I have to get past size. I have used headlamps for years now. I remember getting my first PrincetonTec incan headlamp for salmon fising and thinking about how amazing it is to have a light on my head! Now here I am thinking about the year long application of night reading and I want a light that is comfortable. I would like a 18650 just for longevity, but if it is a pain to wear with just the headband (don't like top straps) then I will get a 16340. Those smaller batts do not last long, but for fishing I could bring a few with a car charger, so I'm good.


----------



## markr6

Gaffle said:


> Does anyone find that a 18650 headlamp is large on the head for reading at night? I am torn, should I get a 18650 or 16340? Armytek or Zebralight? First I have to get past size. I have used headlamps for years now. I remember getting my first PrincetonTec incan headlamp for salmon fising and thinking about how amazing it is to have a light on my head! Now here I am thinking about the year long application of night reading and I want a light that is comfortable. I would like a 18650 just for longevity, but if it is a pain to wear with just the headband (don't like top straps) then I will get a 16340. Those smaller batts do not last long, but for fishing I could bring a few with a car charger, so I'm good.



Since purchasing the H600w (18650), I almost NEVER use my H52w (AA). But reading is actually one great application for my H52w, so it stays on my nightstand. I use one of the very low settings, so I'm not worried about runtime. But I'm not saying the H600w would be too heavy either.

But I recently purchased a Kindle Paperwhite, so now I'm not sure when I'll ever use the H52 again!


----------



## Charles L.

I wear my H600F without the top strap. Works fine. Its floody beam is GREAT for reading at night. Can't compare yet to the Armytek Wizard (have one on order). I am curious whether the slightly larger size and weight of the Armytek will be enough to matter. I've worn the H600 for hours on end. I do notice its additional size and weight compared to my Black Diamond Spot, but the weight/size of the H600 is still acceptable to me for extended use. If my wife is already asleep, I'll read with the H600 set at H2 -- even my aging eyes can read small print with that much light


----------



## RedLED

No Halloween use?


----------



## d13avo

I'm a self employed electrician so I use mine a lot as the distribution board is usually in a little dark cupboard and it's very convenient especially as I need both hands. I remember the times before my headtorch I would have my light in my mouth trying to talk and dribbling saliva down my chin, thank god for the head torch!


----------



## K31Scout

mc84_zz4 said:


> for:
> - riding the bike/ wlking the dog at night
> - working on cars
> - BBQ late in the evening
> - mow the lawn when it gets dark (too much grass to mow)



Love the mowing the lawn use! I'll have to try that next summer.

I use mine for plowing snow on my ATV because the blade blocks the headlights.
Walking back to the truck after hunting/fishing. 
Night photography to see the camera controls.
Walking the dog.
Working in the garage on anything.
BBQing the back ribs on the grill tonight.
Reading a real book instead of the Kindle Fire.
Attic/crawlspace inspection.

I have the Zebralight H600Fw and was shocked at how light and small the thing is. My previous headlamp (incandescent) took a few AA and gave me a headache from the weight. I think I need another, maybe Armytek for a change.


----------



## Navistar

I'm another electrician who works in the dark to bring the light. I've got a cheap Chinese 18650 Zebralight knockoff which works great all flood. You can't beat the economics of the 18650 cell when it gets used every day. It's a little bulky but stays on just fine.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RedLED

Used mine to reprogram my Ring Bird sprinkler syster controller in the dark last night. In the last I would use a flashlight, but this was so much nicer than a regular flashlight.


----------



## Kman47

Like many here I've used headlights for numerous tasks, from wiring in dark places to reading at night. Before LED's we used incandescent lights that didn't have near the throw of today's lights. We used headlamps for alpine climbing where you start climbing around 1:00 am to get high on the mountain before the heat of the day warms up the snow and ice and opens crevases.
Now I'm on a swiftwater rescue team and I just ordered a Nitecore HC90 for evaluation. This will be worn on a helmet and used for searching after dark. This will be my first 18650 light and one of the thing we'll be evaluating is the practicality of using the rechargable battery for a team of Firefighters who won't be using the lights on a daily basis. The ability to use the CR123A batteries in the same light may make more sense for us.


----------



## BRAAP

Use mine for task oriented work up close, 90% within arms reach, 10% for finding materials/parts, etc out to 30 feet range or so. Task work including workign in Electrical panels, under dash and under hood of cars, etc. 

Currently looking for more ideal task oriented floody headlamp for working in arms reach, a light that mimics the flash of our smart phones light.


----------



## dale5150

I use my Fenix HP11 for Field Herping mainly and night hiking. I am currently looking into a 18650 type for less weight and to be less cumbersome.


----------



## jnmcalexander

I use my led lenser for camping and automotive work. Awesome for being hands free! The focusable dimmable features sold me on them!


----------



## trial lawyer

First time poster here. Great information on this site. Many thanks to all of you. 

I have an old Petzl Duo that I use for setting up an early morning field decoy spread for waterfowl hunting. I'm in need of a new headlamp and am purchasing a Black Diamond Icon. Hopefully I made a good choice.


----------



## Charles L.

Hey trial lawyer,

Icon gets some really good reviews. Let us know what you think once you've had it a while.

And :welcome:


----------



## BRAAP

BRAAP said:


> ...
> Currently looking for more ideal task oriented floody headlamp for working in arms reach, a light that mimics the flash of our smart phones light.



Update, found one! :thumbsup: Just received ZebraLight 502W L2 AA based on recommendation in another thread, was hoping for something close to our smart phones lamp, this light didn't even come close... it is _WAY_ better. TONS of flood, great hue, lots of brightness settings for various tasks near and medium far, lightweight, excellent light. As an Industrial/Commercial Electrician this light is everything I had hoped for when working in dim electrical panels, scouting about in dark corridors, etc, should also work well under the dash and under the cars when tinkering.


----------



## RedLED

Used my head lamp to adjust lawn sprinkler system again, and check each of the 80"heads in a 10,000 Sq Ft front yard to make sure they are all working properly.


----------



## Ishango

I used my HL10 during the weekend to do some electronic repairs on several devices around the house. It allows me to work handsfree and has a pleasant floody beam perfectly suited for short distances and is bright enough to see all the details.


----------



## PFKMan23

I used my headlamp to find something buried deep in my closet. But I usually use it when I run.


----------



## sgt253

Used mine to clean up yard after my dogs...Let Dad do it he's a "Flashaholic!" lol


----------



## Charles L.

PFKMan and SGT, I use a headlamp for those same purposes. Which headlamp do you use for running, PFKMan? I find myself gravitating to the lightest headlamp I own (Black Diamond Spot), even though I have headlamps with better beams and greater outputs. Gotta keep that thing on my head without bouncing around too much.


----------



## Mountain

As a train conductor I use mine when the engineer screw's up, or if I need to switch cars or make a set out. It's super handy hooking up air hoses and changing knuckles out though. Don't think I could make it through the night without it. It's just a cheapy no name but it's made it through several rain storms and is "rated" at 123lumens. Work's for me.


----------



## garey

I use a small headlamp for repairs around the yard at night. I use the better headlamp walking into where I hunt in the woods. Red filter doesn't alarm critters and saves my night vision.


----------



## Entiat

I live on a small farm - I use headlamps for *everything* around the farm at night. Feeding animals, fixing stuff that has broken, finding horses that got out, getting firewood on a rainy night, etc.

I hike, camp and ride horses and bikes a lot, so a headlight is critical for these.

I create software for whale scientists, which means I deal with a lot of electronics on occasion (GPS's, AIS receivers, sat internet setups, hydrophones, etc.) - my headlight is nice for dealing with any wiring, battery replacements, etc. that happen in the field, especially if I have to take things below deck to work on them and the lighting on that boat is iffy.

Oh - my BBQ is in my (old, detached) garage that has poor lighting - I end up using a headlight to check whether the steak is done or not


----------



## hillrunner

Hi,
I use it for running. Where I live there is very little streetlights and theres no light when you run offroad, so a headlight is a necessity.
Cheers,
hillrunner


----------



## smokinbasser

Mostly for night fishing but as a backup if we lose power.


----------



## joe226

I use mine for detailed work that requires two hands and a little extra light, along with plumbing work under the sink, rummaging through shelves and drawers in a dark garage, baiting hooks while night fishing. and any other job that requires two hands in a poorly lit area.


----------



## Blueme

Many things
electronic, work, camping


----------



## jwag73

I'm an automotive technician and use mine at work daily. I'm looking to buy a couple more, one for home and one to keep in my truck. I remember thinking how dorky my friend was with his on, now I wouldn't be without one at work!


----------



## kestrel140

I use mine for biking at night. The bell on my bike does not always get walkers attention, so 500 lumens stuns them long enough for me to zip by. Trouble is not laughing too hard at the look on their face.


----------



## Megekor

I use my headlight (Petzl Vario) and a spare (Petzl Ultra) for finding my way in underground spaces.

Examples of this can be seen here : http://www.noplaceto.be/Underground.html


----------



## jeffnc

I'm a professional handyman and home improvement contractor. It's indispensable to me for working in crawlspaces, houses in between tenants with no electricity (a generator is often way overkill), and in rooms where I have to turn off the breaker for one reason or another (working on a light fixture is an obvious one.) Many contractors use flashlights, but it seems a no brainer to me to use a light that is both hands free and directed by my sight.

The Kobalt Hypercoil works well as a standalone flashlight in the sense that it can be hands free and be left aimed anywhere, but there are obviously different pros and cons to that approach.

I currently use the Coast HL4 which I like because of the bright light, adjustable angle, and simple on/off switch (some have multiple use switches that you have to toggle through - hi, lo, strobe, red - I have no time for all that.) The HL4 has a separate red button, but I don't ever use red. I'm soon going to switch to the HL7, which has brighter light, dimmer switch, and adjustable beam. The rated battery life isn't high on hi setting, but I'll be looking into using NiMH rechargeables with it. The HL4 has an additional top band and I'm not sure how much that helps keep it in place on my head. The HL7 does not have the top band, but the HL4 has exposed wires which sometimes get tangled, and I look forward to the hidden wires of the HL7.


----------



## SubLGT

This evening I used my ArmyTek Wizard while clearing snow off the driveway with my snowblower.


----------



## whothedonk

I use my Zebralight ZLH600w Mk 2 H600w Neutral White to explorate rather "small" quarries and mines.
I love the warm white it throws and it's great for photos.


----------



## RedLED

jwag73 said:


> I'm an automotive technician and use mine at work daily. I'm looking to buy a couple more, one for home and one to keep in my truck. I remember thinking how dorky my friend was with his on, now I wouldn't be without one at work!



I remember telling my dear old friend, who swore by them, how dorky they were until I bought one and thought, they are not dorky; they are cool. Can't imagine not having one now!


----------



## StorminMatt

I used my H600Fw tonight to saw some firewood after work. With its high output, this is a GREAT lamp for doing this sort of work at night. In years past, I would have used something like a droplight. There was simply no available flashlight that could put out the kind of light necessary for this sort of work. It certainly makes things easier when you don't need to worry about lighting.


----------



## [email protected]

I remember getting my first headlamp 15 or so years ago. I got a princeton tec something or rather. Everyone used to make fun of me. They would all laugh and wonder what I needed it for. And these were people I was camping with. Nowadays everyone has one.
I use mine all the time. I use it for lab work where I need brighter lights than available, taking out the trash, taking trash cans to the street, mowing the lawn tweeker style when I get home after dark and green waste is the following day, working on cars, backpacking, climbing in the attic, mountain biking dirt biking, the could go on and on. The thing I use it for the most and I dont realize it is for shining in someone elses face while i talk to them.


----------



## blah9

[email protected] said:


> The thing I use it for the most and I dont realize it is for shining in someone elses face while i talk to them.



Haha, that's definitely something that took me a while to get used to avoiding! Another issue is that when hiking in a group depending on my headlamp light I often hear something off to the side and swing my head over, but then no one else can see where they're going. Whoops! I'm getting better at avoiding that too.


----------



## Charles L.

[email protected] said:


> I use mine all the time.
> …...
> The thing I use it for the most and I dont realize it is for shining in someone elses face while i talk to them.



Use mine all the time too. I'm constantly finding new tasks that are made simpler with the use of a headlamp.

And for sure, as headlamps became more popular, we've needed to develop a new etiquette. Camping with a bunch of headlamp newbies is a continuous test of one's dazzle reflex… and my pupils don't respond as quickly as they once did.


----------



## bbenson9

I use one of mine (Nitecore HC90) for hunting (red/green LEDs are awesome). I use another (Zebralight H600) for running and hiking (it's lighter and handles the up/down/running motion better than the big HC90) and bike riding. I have one other (Bayco XPP5452G) that I use as needed in the refinery in which I work ('cause it's intrinsically safe).
-bbenson9


----------



## Jose Marin

Commercial electrician here and use my hc90 multiple times daily. Lots of low light circumstances or complete darkness. This thing definitely just destroys darkness


----------



## crybaby

I mostly use my headlamp for working on equipment, camping, night hikes and caving exploring. I used my red led a lot when around other people


----------



## faucon

I LOVE all the replies---fantastic. Now that I have several good-quality headlamps I use them almost daily: Repairing case furniture, after-dark yard work, upgrading desktop computers, hiking and nature walks, cleaning almost anything around the house (floors, basements, and more), installing a drain hose in the furnace room and basement, searching for lost objects or in dark closets, reading in dim light, power outages, and that's probably just the beginning. I also keep a good one in the car. I used to think that headlamps looked a bit silly. Now I realize that what looked silly was me trying to balance a flashlight at the perfect angle with one hand while I struggled to do a two-handed job with the other. I wouldn't be without a good headlamp today. Or rather, I wouldn't be without _several_!


----------



## WhizzBang

I use mine for fishing and cycling. I mostly cycle at night in woods and trails where a brighter wall mounted light can become much more useful.


----------



## jimithing616

I use my headlamp (Currently a Camo Petzl TacTikka XP) For doing all sorts of up close projects, Gunsmithing, Camera & Lens repair (My business) and such... 

I rarely ever use it outside the house (Night walks) I usually end up taking my Coast Zoomie flashlight on my night time dog walks as it can be a large flood then zoom to a throw (not great at either, but it cost me like 8 bucks @ target) if I hear something in the woods! 

Infact, i would like some insight on Headlamps... what is the all around best bang for the buck headlamp in your guys books? I am currently looking at the *Jetbeam HC20 *because at that price of around $30, and the high lumens it seems unbeatable!! Any others in the under $50 range that you would recommend instead? I figure I already have my petzl for close up work with low lumens should I need it (and I do all the time!) so Id like something with a good flood with medium throw (like the jetbeam for my night walks with the dog and whatever else should come up!!) 

Thanks!


----------



## rotncore

When camping or hiking, knowing if needed I could continue moving at night if I had to, and use both hands. Also, peace of mind for power outages, light is where I look or set on a table for ceiling bounce. I don't need to use a lantern, which tend to be power inefficient by comparison.


----------



## Charles L.

My headlamps are used every single day for:

- watching the dog roam around the backyard at night (he is always looking for weak spots in the fence so he can visit the neighbors' dogs) -- combination spot/flood from Petzl Tikka RXP works great for this; and 

- reading. Nothing beats that hands-free overhead light for this task. This might be the only flashlight scenario in which I prefer a cool tint. Powerful floody beam with cool tint -- Zebralight H600F is perfect.

I use headlamps for many other tasks as well, but these two uses occur every day.


----------



## D6859

In the order of how often I use a headlamp for different tasks:

Outdoors: hiking, camping, constructing, bicycling. Seeing where you are heading at is good for you health. Finding stuff in the dark is easier with a headlamp. Day before yesterday I used my Wizard when I had to shorten the chain in my bicycle out because I didn't want to bring it in to our house. 

Indoors: reading, crochetting, hoovering, cleaning, renovating. Proper lightning in tasks that need concentration causes less headache and frustration. Today I used my Fenix HL30 when soldering a broken phone charger.

I EDC in my bag Armytek Wizard Pro which has modes, max output and runtime enough for all of the mentioned tasks. Indoors I often prefer Tiara A1 since it's a little lighter. Their floody light is often perfect for the tasks, except bicycling - that's what I EDC a flashlight for.


----------



## renovipaz

I use my HeadLights for my work and we go camping .
Finding stuff in the dark is easier with a headlamp. This makes darkness a day.


----------



## wormyian

I use my headlight for collecting woms from the beach so always looking for a good floody beam


----------



## ahtoxa11

Let's see...

Backpacking, trail finding, around camp, walking the dog at night (to pick up after it, mainly), reading. Lots and lots of uses.


----------



## aquaholik

Before headlamp got powerful enough, I was making shrimping lights out of bump caps and 20 watts MR16 bulbs house in some PVC end caps. I thought it was a pretty good idea at the time to get a 30 degrees 500 lumens light. Of course I had to lug around a 6lbs NiMh battery in a small backpack. But it was the most effective way to catch shrimps.









See the red shrimp eyes and a stone crab nearby?









Catching one at a time:





Total on a decent night:









Dollar size shrimp:













With the latest headlamp from Zebralight, shrimping was easy with this kind of spill and brightness:


----------



## desmobob

Like many, I rely on headlamps for camping, hiking, hunting and fishing. They aren't just handy... they can really expand your enjoyment of the hobbies! 

Now that I have some good headlamps, I don't think twice about leaving on a weekend backpacking trip on Friday evening instead of Saturday morning... I can easily hike and set up camp in the dark and it gets me an extra night of sleeping in the woods. They are perfect for bedtime reading in my hammock or tent.

I can easily and safely travel deeper into the woods before daylight when big game hunting and feel much more comfortable about staying later in the evening. It's a breeze loading up my bass boat in the predawn darkness and getting it launched and ready to go for daylight. It leaves both hands free for lugging duck hunting gear into or out of the marsh in the dark.

Headlamps have made drop lights in my garage a thing of the past. I think the odds were always somewhere around 1-in-3 that I would drop my leadlight in the middle of a project and kill the bulb. No more of that with a headlamp. And no more looking for a convenient place to hang it so you can see what you're working on.

After I learned the benefits of headlamps, I often wondered if I would ever really need to have a normal flashlight again!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## blah9

Very cool pictures, aquaholik!

And yes, I agree desmobob, about never wanting to use a droplight again! Headlamps are so much more convenient in so many ways. It sounds like you have quite the fun adventures out in the woods!


----------



## RedLED

Used mine looking for one of our cats who decided to split for some adventure took my M6 LT, and put my headlamp on, found him, eyes glowing bright, on our property in the bougainvillea strip where a ferrel colony lives.

Cats?


----------



## Woods Walker

Just got in from a night run. This time on paved roads. HP12 is comfortable for running.


----------



## Onuris

I bike a lot at night. I have flashing lights on my bike, white front, red rear so I can be seen, but I also like to have a good headlamp on my helmet to see where I'm going so I use a JETBeam HR25 or Zebralight H602w. Both use rechargeable 18650 batteries, which are nice for the convenience and cost. Also as a technician, I use a SureFire Minimus for work. Also use it for geocaching. I'm looking to replace it with a light that takes a 18650, with high CRI neutral tint. Nothing too crazy bright, preferably that remembers my preferred setting. Any recommendations?


----------



## RedLED

Onuris said:


> I bike a lot at night. I have flashing lights on my bike, white front, red rear so I can be seen, but I also like to have a good headlamp on my helmet to see where I'm going so I use a JETBeam HR25 or Zebralight H602w. Both use rechargeable 18650 batteries, which are nice for the convenience and cost. Also as a technician, I use a SureFire Minimus for work. Also use it for geocaching. I'm looking to replace it with a light that takes a 18650, with high CRI neutral tint. Nothing too crazy bright, preferably that remembers my preferred setting. Any recommendations?



You are smart to have several lights for night riding, you need to be seen.

In line recently at the Mega Lo Mart, there were two elderly ladies talking. The first one said "I can't really hear any more," then the other lady said, "I can't see anymore." Then the First Lady said to the second one, "that is too bad, but we can still drive!"


----------



## tech25

I used my ZL H51fw to put on my grill cover before the rain after my bb-q. 


Wrestling with that big canvas cover was much easier without my edc (v11r) between my teeth.


I noticed that I have not been using my headlamp as much lately, I figure it is because I switched my edc to a smaller light from the ZL SC600w.


----------



## Camo5

One word: Everything. It's nice to have a high power hand thrower as backup, though.


----------



## Echo63

Clipped my Petzl Pixa3 to my harness when i climbed a tree the other day, glad i had it, as it was dark when i was coming back down (had to climb again to free a stuck rope, the headlamp made it easy)


----------



## TOWFLYER

I use my headlamp for many things but I do a lot of night fishing and that's where it gets the most use.

I have two petzl lamps .........my old petzl tactical with the flip down red filter is my go to workhorse.


----------



## Stefano

Used H602w + SC600w II to walk on the beach.
Many people astounded by the light


----------



## TacMatt

night fishing. 
sometime just walking in the dark after supper.


----------



## RedLED

Perfect for working on motorcycles, man I wish they had the in the mid 70's when I raced motocross all over So.Cal.

before the floursent lights went up in the garage. I used to rebuild my Suzuki RM 125 every week.


----------



## goatiemon

good day

l live off the grid
travel a great deal
enjoy the wolderness/adventure sports

so l use a headlamp for everything all the time

have asmall on in my pocket all ay every day
use it for all sorts of building and electrical work
crawl spaces, backstage theater suff etc

also for cooking, reading, general camp life when on the road
( prefer to have my pocket model equiped with dim settings and a red led/lense for nitevision protection)

l also use ( a brighter bigger more powerful) HL for mtn biking, sking, climbing/mountaineering, caving....
l have two 
one which is relatively compact/adjustable
so l tour with it ( light in motion solite 250ex) ( the pwm low settigns can be annoying, dosnt bother me when reading but when working with spinning things (like bicycle wheels) the strobe effect can be dangerous/frustrating)( though delighting a 8 year old nepali girl deep in the hymilayas by waving her hands in front of it made that flaw into a feature....)

and a big bright but relatively short duration 
for serious mtn biking, sking etc ( fast and dangerous)
( light in motion stella 2000enduro)

( l have a friend who workd for light in motion which is why l have those particular lights -- but l like them...)

thinking about getting one of those new HL's
which auto adjust intensity....
sounds handy, not sure if the shorter run time is worth it


----------



## RedLED

Nice to hear of someone who lives off the grid, that is my retirement goal!

Nice going, you are an inspiration to any of us!


----------



## RedLED

Tonight, as many nights, I fed, and watered all the feral cats here in the desert who need water when it gets up to 120F like today. 

Cats need water when it gets this hot. And they are waiting for me every night I'm home. 
They are on our property, so I call them our garden cats! They do ok as long as ther have some food and water, mostly water!


----------



## Boko

I used my Silva Siju for reading ancient Chinese poetry during my break on a night shift in A&E. The author, "Cold Mountain" says the moon is his only light, but he certainly seems happy. Could be a lesson there.


----------



## blah9

I now carry the Armytek Wizard Pro Warm with me in my backpack when I go on night bike rides. I didn't have a bike until recently, and I imagine changing an inner tube in the dark with only one hand (other hand on a light) would be pretty annoying. So the headlamp will make things go much more smoothly.


----------



## Stefano

Tonight I got on a beautiful mountain along with my Zebralight Headlamp

(This is a photo of the place taken a long time ago)







I've been there many times but have never climbed on top overnight, 

I went alone and I brought with me
Zebralight H602w
Zebralight H600w
Nitecore P12 Neutral withe (first use in a real hike)
Zebralight SC600w (not used)
Fenix PD35 (used only for a few seconds to make comparison with the P12 beam)
Fenix TK35 mod NW (used briefly when I arrived at the top, it was useless in the thick wood)
A good supply of 18650 batteries (not used)
The H602w has been the protagonist of the evening, 

Without it would be a very difficult hike because there is not an easy path but many stones and rocks.
H602w indispensable!
For a short time I turned off the H602w to see how it would be without her.
Only with H600w or just with the P12 everything would be very complicated..
I almost always used the two Headlamp in pairs (H602w on the head - H600w around his neck)
During the most difficult points I have also turned on the Nitecore P12
Levels used:
H602w - 65 and 330 lumens (330 the most used)
H600w - 65 and 330/150 (I reprogrammed the headlamp during hike)
P12w - 210/950 (sometimes I also used the turbo for brief moments)
(used the turbo on all three torches for about a minute or two when some wild boars have passed near me)
The duration of the hike was almost four hours but it was a beautiful experience (I had to return quickly for incoming rain)
I have not used the extra batteries, returned home I checked:
H602w (AmpMax 3100 mA) 3,79 V
H600w (AmpMax 3100 mA) 3,95 v
P12 (KeepPower 2900 mA) 3,70 (approximately)
It would be nice if Zebralight sells an elastic band to use two headlamp in pairs 

(Terrible translation with Google Translate)


----------



## markr6

Sounds like a great hike Stefano! And the translation looks good. I'm always impressed with Google translate.


----------



## blah9

That sounds like a ton of fun! I can't wait to go on another night hike or camping trip.


----------



## AmericanEDC

Needed freed hands had light in car: Carried my sleeping 3 year old daughter into the house late at night with her wearing a slightly wet bathing suit. I put her on our bed where my wife was already asleep in the pitch dark. I then used the headlamp on lowest setting (Fenix HL55) while I completely changed her into sleepwear. I was able at all times to direct even the spill away from her eyes. My half asleep wife must have been impressed, especially not knowing I had purchased a headlamp. Oops forgot to tell her.

This would not have been possible without a headlamp. I would have had to throw on some sort of ambient light without being able to actually see what I was doing as well.

It's somewhat silly but I've used while grilling and routinely use to take the trash out/sort recycling at the curb.


----------



## Mike66

zespectre said:


> *CAMPING! * There is simply nothing better than a good headlamp for camping, especially if you have to set up or cook after night falls. You may feel dorky, but having both hands free means you can do stuff and having the light move with your head means you have light where you are looking which tends to reduce after-dark trip-and-fall incidents. You do have to quickly learn "headlamp etiquette" (how to aim it and also to NEVER turn your head straight at your friends) otherwise the people on the receiving end of the light will TEACH it to you <grin>


I have to Agree with you, I use mine mainly for camping too


----------



## ycwflash10

use do not as often as my flashlight but u could always find some interesting things with headlamps. fishing, camping, hiking, even biking... do whatever you need with you hands-free and detachable one will be welcomed.


----------



## RedLED

Used my SF headlamp being dropped off a UH1 Huey a photo job in pitch dark no LZ, I had to jump, wait for daylight Finished, and they picked me up at a pre arranged LZ hours and miles later. I'm too old for this junk! 

My red McGizmo SunDrop was a big help along with the red addition to the SF headlamp. This is the type of work I had the red McGiz Sun Drop and Red Haiku specially made for. 

Head lamp did a good job for me.


----------



## ycwflash10

saw many powerful headlamps discussing here in CPF. For me,200 lumens is enough for all my usual stuff.


----------



## Scott43

I use my foxelli mx500 mainly for early morning runs. Really love it..
Its lightweight and rechargeable.. battery life is outstanding


----------



## JohnnyBravo

To vacuum; the weak little incan bulb within my Hoover upright is too weak.


----------



## geokite

Daily.
-morning, my H32F on 0.06 to not wake the wife
-any crafting or handywork around the house, my H602 is wonderful.
-running, a H502w strapped onto the back of each hand for seeing the trail. No bouncing light! I carry a SC52w in my hand also.
-biking, a H600F on my handlebar with a Twofish block, and a H600 on my helmet with the original silicone holder and some velcro.
-hiking, a H52Fw on my belt, allows me to use hiking poles and get good contrast on the trail.
-biking to work, a H502r on the back of my helmet in blink (4Hz) mode. Up higher to stand out from all the other waist height lights.
-backpacking, the H32F allows me to use spent batteries from my steripen

Steve


----------



## statuesquereporter

When we go hiking and when I'm working with my designs, I am a multi-media artist.


----------



## JLB

I hike and hunt in bear country. I have two ZebraLights. I love how they light up the trail at night. My hunting and hiking companions are amazed at the light mine give off. One has a cheap (Gerber?) headlamp and the other uses a Maglite flashlight. I always carry a couple of recharged 18650's with me.


----------



## smashup

When riding at night, I take my headlamp with me all the time, it's safer and more convenient. 
What's more, when I need to fix something and need my hands free, headlamp will definitely help a lot.


----------



## blah9

Same here! So far I haven't needed it luckily, but one day I'm sure I will.


----------



## plasma327

I have an older version stremlight and use it for night time woods walking during coone hunting, checking traps. Just fiddling around the yard at night.


----------



## cashflo

I use my Zebra H602 for anytime i need light under 4 feet away.
Use it alot working on vehicles. No hot spot that will blind you working within 2 feet.
Also used it when I was replacing my roof. I was always working well past dark. Especially useful when had roof decking off to install bathroom fart fans. That is until a thunderstorm came 2 days early and dumped 2 inchs of rain in the house.

The strobe function might have come in handy when someone is tailgating with their brights on.:devil:


----------



## blah9

At this point a better question would be what do I not use the headlamp for. Working on my bike, working on cars, camping, power outages, fixing stuff around the house, etc. are just a few of the things I've used it for.


----------



## Leslie

Im using my Foxelli MX500 rechargeable headlamp on my evening runs and hiking trips :twothumbs


----------



## blah9

My headlamp was perfect this weekend on a camping trip. We used it as the main source of light to make spaghetti with homemade meat sauce and to eat and clean up afterward. Of course it made navigation over some rocks easy as well as putting things away before bed.


----------



## gnight

Hikes in the forest. Gets dark around 5pm here now.


----------



## TheAngryPhoton

I use mine for gathering firewood at night


----------



## YJGUY

I picked up a Nitecore HC30 a few weeks ago and have used it while repairing my ATV. Its more than bright enough for that kind of work and I think it will come in handy on dark nights in the winter. Really happy with the purchase.


----------



## theafterlife

I use my Fenix daily for taking the dog out in the morning and night. Allows me to spot the bunnies in the grass for added fun.

Outside of that mostly the standard hunting/camping/fishing/hiking applications.


----------



## seery

Fenix HL55

All work or play after dark that requires two hands or use of hands.


----------



## patrik-b

I use my Nitecore HC50 when hiking and finding stuff in the garden at night . Also just got a HC30. A bit lighter and thats always nice.


----------



## Dukester2

I use my Headlamp for looking over my tractor trailer before hitting the road. Just got my HC30 and it works out great for this application. It is replacing an older Zebralight which in my opinion was too floody and cast too many shadows...


----------



## BigDeeeeeeee

Streamlight Septor mainly for wandering around while camping.


----------



## Warhorse

I wear my streamlight headlamp when doing plumbing repair work around the house.


----------



## wytstang

I use mine for those uber early fishing trips and or early morning oil changes. Seems like I use my headlamp more then my hand held units.


----------



## K92589

I use for fishing, hunting, biking, and around the house projects. Also use it at night for forest treks.


----------



## KCL Knives

During the cold months I use a headlamp almost every day. I heat my house with wood and it is dark by the time I get home from work. The headlamp provides hands free light making it easy to get wood from out back. Headlamps also get used for hiking and camping. I have also used them for doing electrical work and construction in places where there is no electricity. The bottom line is that headlamps are a very versatile and needed form of illumination for me.


----------



## rje58

I use my headlamps around the house, sometimes indoors and more often outdoors. Use them for camping and backpacking. But by far my favorite use is night hiking! As much as I love to hike during the day, it's even more fun at night!


----------



## blah9

Definitely! I haven't had a chance to go on one this winter yet, but I'm sure I'll go take one soon and my headlamp will get a ton of use!


----------



## The_Whale

I use my cheap Home Depot Defiant AAA headlamp every day to walk to and from work in the dark.

I just started using a headlamp for walking and it's been a revelation.

I plan on getting something better, but I first need to learn what my requirements are and what's out there; I think a single AA light might work but I'm not certain yet.


----------



## The_Whale

The_Whale said:


> I use my cheap Home Depot Defiant AAA headlamp every day to walk to and from work in the dark.
> 
> I just started using a headlamp for walking and it's been a revelation.
> 
> I plan on getting something better, but I first need to learn what my requirements are and what's out there; I think a single AA light might work but I'm not certain yet.



I used my headlamp Saturday night for a 14 mile walk in the dark. The headlamp was turned on for about 1/3 to 1/2 of the time; only when the external lighting was insufficient and/or I deemed it necessary to turn the light on so I was more visible. I must have turned it on/off 20 times total. 

My equipment; cheap Home Depot Defiant brand 3 AAA headlamp, using (even cheaper) Harbor Freight brand rechargeable batteries. 

A 3 AAA headlamp puts out more light than necessary for walking. In fact; the hotspot is, just barely, annoying (my headlamp only has one output level). The light may have begun to dim a bit by the end, but if it did, it didn't dim much. It seems the cheapo rechargable AAA's have sufficient capacity for my purposes, especially if/when I get a headlamp with different output levels.

For my purposes it's possible/probable a single AA, would have sufficient capacity if it were in a quality headlamp (or handheld with a clip for attaching to the bill of a cap).


----------



## Tactical Buck

My more mundane use revolves around household tasks - swapping out garbage disposals and plumbing under the sink and doing work with small objects such as moving knife pocket clips around. More exciting usage comes during hikes with alpine starts; I've used headlamps for predawn approaches on both Longs Peak up to the Boulder Field when I ascended the Keyhole and more recently, on the John Muir Trail approach to Half Dome.


----------



## Glow808

General purpose around the house.

Hiking & walks around the parks to work off Christmas dinner!

Checking the river with the recent heavy rain & flooding possibly reaching my house....


Just a handy useful tool freeing up both hands to get on with doing the tasks in any situations.


----------



## LightMagic

Used it to work on a furnace in crawl space


----------



## Trevor3553

I currently use mine for working on my car, night time activities, and insulating my attic (way bigger of a job than I expected!).
However, right before spring I'm planning on running away from everything and travelling across Canada _very slowly_, and pitching a tent every night, so I know my headlamp will DEFINITELY come in handy then. I will probably upgrade to a better headlamp before I leave.


----------



## firsttothescene

I use mine for climbing telephone poles at night for at&t.


----------



## mickb

I do flyin/flyout work in the 3rd world. Headlamp is always nearby for power outages or moving around at night. Also recreationally as backup to my primary light during camping/backpacking.


----------



## _gm_

I have a beater Coast that I use when working on/under my car. It is all scratched up and dirty/greasy now, but sooo much better than trying to prop a work light under there. 

Otherwise, I have a BD that I use for camping and other general outdoors things. 

Cheers,
Gus


----------



## markr6

Been using my H52w a lot lately working on my jeep. I spent hours and hours trying to find the source of a vibrating sound coming from the front passenger side. Sounds like a loose piece of plastic or something from the outside. It's NOT the fender or wheel well liner, so I'm out of ideas. It is driving me insane!


----------



## biga8u

Have 2 Black Diamond "Spot" headlamps (130 lumen). One is for work - electrician. The other for work around house, on vehicles & camping or hiking etc.


----------



## blah9

markr6 said:


> Been using my H52w a lot lately working on my jeep. I spent hours and hours trying to find the source of a vibrating sound coming from the front passenger side. Sounds like a loose piece of plastic or something from the outside. It's NOT the fender or wheel well liner, so I'm out of ideas. It is driving me insane!



That sounds sort of like when I recently discovered that the muffler heat shield fell down on my Jeep and was clanging around on top of the muffler. But maybe that's too far back.

I often use my headlamp when shoveling snow, mostly so passing vehicles see me. I'll probably end up doing that again this weekend. Stay safe if you're involved in the blizzard!


----------



## eblade

Striking pyrotechnics... 

Nitecore HC50

http://instagify.com/media/1103361324221522302_461852103


----------



## d13avo

You forget how useful a headlamp is until you forget to pack it in your toolbox . It's a good job I had my HDS in my pocket.


----------



## Tachead

Camping/tenting, hiking, rock climbing, hunting, fishing, working(mechanics, electronics, plumbing, carpentry, exc.), dog walking when outside of the city, lighting fireworks, and just about anytime I need light as well as my hands free.


----------



## Woods Walker

I needed to adjust my snowblower blades and it was dark in the basement when looking for tools. Also just got back from 4 days winter camping so needed to use the headlamp for just about everything during the outing.


----------



## Magilla

My headlamp is my most used light. Fishing, camping, hunting and kayaking all see the headlamp taken along. Usually have a small regular torch packed away as a spare but have never needed it.


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## RedLED

Used mine to fix a sprinkler head, have 80 in the front yard alone.


----------



## Boxer4u

I use my new nitecore headlamp for working in the electrical trade. It's amazing how nice it is to have light and work hands free


----------



## uofaengr

H600Fd III no doubt my most useful light. Lately have been using it a lot for grilling. Vehicle work, wiring projects, taking the garbage to the road, so many uses.


----------



## eh4

Everything. It sits in my pocket. If I really, really need a headlamp I'll tie it on, but it is an all purpose light.


----------



## Andre Dumouchel

My First Headlamp was a top of the line (at the time at REI) Petzl MYO XP maybe 6 or 7 years ago for use walking back from watching a Lava flow on the Big Island of Hawaii (also saw use in the back end of the Thurston Lava Tube.

Currently my main use for this older Headlamp is for me to strap it on the head of a 4 year old Grand Daughter or a two year old Grand Son to explore what ever suits their fancy at the Moment, looking for spiders in the Garage (even in the day time) or exploring the back yard and looking under rocks.

My current Headlamp that I am using, I bought last summer at the Sportsman's Warehouse in Longview Washington, a Princeton Tec Apex H20 1m for use exploring a place in Washington called the Ape Cave (just south of Mount St Helens with my oldest Adult Son, his Wife and three kids (different set that the ones mentioned above)

I find myself using the new lamp for everyday kinds of things like moving plants inside to avoid the Rare Frosts that we get here in South Texas, or unloading groceries from my pickup in the night. 

Handy for running Critters away from the trashcans too!

I also find myself using it when cleaning/working on computers, the hands free aspect.


----------



## vulferius

I use mine for evening dog walks. There are a surprising number of large raccoons in the neighborhood that are rather aggressive so I would rather not be caught off guard by what, at first blush, looks like a cat.


----------



## SinagAraw

For biking, night hiking and running and as EDC. 

Mmmhh, wondering why EDC? Well, I have JETBEAM H10A which has a detachable headband. A very versatile flashlight.


----------



## SirLampsalot

Started off wearing my very modest streamlight 61200 headlamp for the usual stuff- vacuuming, gardenning, doing the dishes, etc. So helpfful! Dirt and grime all the time! Absolutely fell in love. No more flashlights when I dropped popcorn on movie night!  Since then I've really just started using my headlamp all the time! It's always handy having a light ready for action on my head. Since my wife left, I've been doing night shifts as a security guard for a seniors home. One day it dawned on me- I thought "Hey, why am I walking around, tiring out these old arms, lugging this flashlight up and down all around?" The first night I wore my trusty headlamp to work really changed my life! I don't know where I'd be without it. Really brightened up my life! Oh mercy, no pun intended there, friends!


----------



## Greta

Gentlemen... I've said this on here before but it's always worth repeating. If you want to get your ladies on board with your light habit, get a headlamp and next time you see her painting her toenails, give her the headlamp. Seriously... she will love you FOREVER and you will be GOD from that moment on... trust me... 


FYI - I have two headlamps in case the battery dies on one mid-manicure/pedicure. I just switch them out then recharge the batteries later when my nails dry.


----------



## SirLampsalot

Oh wow! Gee thanks Greta! I'll keep that in mind. Never did I ever think that my headlamp could brighten up my romantic life too! Way to think outside the box! Great advice on keeping that spare around too!


----------



## KeepingItLight

^^ Now, there's some practical advice! :thumbsup:


----------



## ven

My 1st proper head lamp that is not for me I just wish i had read it when posted before, might have saved a good dose of:tsk::whoopin:

:laughing: Nice 4500k to get those toes nails jumping out!


----------



## Greta

I'm glad I can be of some help - 

Honestly, I have 4 headlamps. Two Olight wave lights - (when using for manicure/pedicure it is best to lock out the motion sensor or it gets real ugly real quick oo::laughing I also have a 4Sevens Atom with the headlamp kit. I like that one - but oddly the very thing I love about the light itself so much is what makes it not so good for a mani/pedi - it's too bloody! (I use it more for when I go out star gazing with my cameras and need to see where I'm stepping so I don't end up in the pool) A more focused and narrower beam is best. And... y'all are going to find this VERY strange... but my favorite headlamp for mani/pedi use is my old ITP H01 headlamp. It's perfect!


----------



## SubLGT

Most recently, I used it while replacing brake pads and rotors on the rear of my car.


----------



## uofaengr

Doing a lot of electrical work at home lately, and it's perfect for this.


----------



## tsask

I Use my ZEBRALIGHT 18650 neutral white to light up a shelf displaying 'collectable items". it works great! I WAS carrying my Skilhunt H02C in a belt holster on my right side, Single hand operation and a bright path where I walked in darkness. Currently all I have from Skilhunt is "darkness in my wallet" as the light FAILED in 2 weeks.


----------



## mcbrat

uofaengr said:


> Doing a lot of electrical work at home lately, and it's perfect for this.



same here. I've got a Nitecore head strap with a Zebralight H50 in front, and a Zebralight SC52W on the side.


----------



## falisco

I use it for running at night,

Hi guys my name is saif, I just launched a NEW LED Headlamp on amazon.
I'm giving away 20 free new headlamps in exchange for your honest unbiased review.
you might be charged for shipping if you're not an amazon prime member.
I'm doing this to spread the word about how good is our LED headlamps.
it's all handled by amazon so you know this is legit.
If you're interested in getting a new free headlamp valued at $19,99
message me and I'll send you the coupon code.

Thanks

let me know if you have any questions


----------



## RedLED

Used mine last night for late night reading.


----------



## the Kwan

I use my headlamps for mine exploration also for exploring drains and culverts and stuff, I have a fair few now and prefer the ones that run on 18650 cells.


----------



## Boko

Two weeks ago I used my Zebralight H31w to walk the first night section of the Long Distance Walkers Association 100-mile walk through Dorset. The Medium 1(43 lumens) setting was ideal for night navigation across country. There was about 6 hours of darkness, so plenty of battery life left for the second night. Unfortunately I didn't make it as far as the second night and had to retire after 83miles and 31 hours when my back went. If only the body was as strong as the Zebralight.


----------



## tech25

Used my ZL H51fw last night to read in bed so that I didn't have to get up to turn off the light.


----------



## tech25

Lent the above light to my nephew going on his graduation trip for hands free BBQ preps.


----------



## Ludeconduct

I am a a mechanic so I use mine for lighting up my work without having a light falling all over the place.


----------



## tech25

I was helping close family that is moving clear out the storage room packed with boxes- over 15 years worth- looking for stuff that's good to keep, so much easier with hands- free lighting.

It was over 80 degrees there- would that be a problem for an 18650 based light? I do have a bunch of Li-ion based lights and was also using my malkoff M61N, I am just nervous about having it on my forehead with no skin contact to draw heat away like a handheld light.


----------



## dirkomatic

I use my Black Diamond Storm for caving. I use my Ozark Trail 150 for camping and car repair.


----------



## Unclemonkey

I'll take one


----------



## Unclemonkey

falisco said:


> I use it for running at night,
> 
> Hi guys my name is saif, I just launched a NEW LED Headlamp on amazon.
> I'm giving away 20 free new headlamps in exchange for your honest unbiased review.
> you might be charged for shipping if you're not an amazon prime member.
> I'm doing this to spread the word about how good is our LED headlamps.
> it's all handled by amazon so you know this is legit.
> If you're interested in getting a new free headlamp valued at $19,99
> message me and I'll send you the coupon code.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> let me know if you have any questions



What brand is it?


----------



## Going_Supernova

Anytime that I need my hands free for work. Auto repairs, plumbing work, electrical work, walking and working outdoors in the dark in the winter time (shoveling snow, scraping windshields, etc.), and inside during power outages.


----------



## idkfa

I originally purchased my Princeton Tec EOS II for use in explosive environments. I often do field work in refineries so I needed a Class 1 Div 1 light source. A few years later, some of the operating companies started getting particular about CSA approval (this had CE and UL) so if it wasn't stamped on the device you couldn't use it. I switched to a Pelican sabrelight (it's miles behind the EOS II, with a xenon bulb and C batteries) that is Class 1 Div 2 as there are very few flashlights that carry the CSA approval for Class 1 Div1 or Div 2. With Div 2 I just have to not bring it into certain areas.

The EOS II now sits in the toolbox in my car, loaded up with lithium batteries. I haven't had to use it for roadside problems but it is handy in case I forgot to bring my EDC light (or if we need more light).


----------



## cavtruper

Every day at work




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cyphre

I have a very low profile LED Lenser headlamp that I seem to mostly use for travel. Whether reading at night, or even walking around places that don't have a lot of street lighting after dark (mostly Hawaii). 

Although it has served me well on the few occasions that I was working on something small at my desk and needed a more intense, directed light.


----------



## Woods Walker

For years I wasn't too keen on saw backs on knives. What the heck are they good for anyways? So decided to give it a GO within the context of primitive firecraft practice. I did have issues making a Kydex sheath for a saw back. The saw back wouldn't allow for easy removal so I opened the sheath up and that allowed the knife to be removed at a slight angle. The lock in Chicago screw system isn't needed for retention but I like to have a strong lock feature to help mitigate the chance of lost gear. More so with PSK knives. I also like to use higher visibility materials with PSK kit hence the orange Kydex with reflective cordage. 












Saw back knife use in primitive firecraft GO!







Burn-in done.







Cedar on weeping birch. I have failed at this combo before so wasn't optimistic. The saw back really dug in good. I wouldn't want to take down a 70 foot oak using a saw back but the V-groove is often a PITA and this was easy.







Going to widen it out a bit near the face of the fireboard.







And the set failed. Not sure why as it was smoking so well but wasn't surprised given my past with this combo. The dust was just wrong and it was not going to get better. But I know exactly what to do. Local Chaga will supercharge this set.







The saw back made talcum powder fine dust in seconds. 







As is often the case the chaga dust got ignited by the bowdrill set however unlike the failed wood dust this stuff absolutely won't go out unless submersed under water or snuffed for an extended time. If you have a chunk of chaga odds are you will get a fire even without matches.











The ghost like illumination of the pure flood ZL H50 with ghostly CW tint.







The saw back really surprised me as to it's usefulness within primitive firecarft. I never considered this application and always scoffed at the feature.







My nearly 10 year old ZebraLight H50 also helped.












Thanks for looking.


----------



## LeanBurn

Installing LED strip lights under kitchen cabinet. Tried using a handheld for about 3 seconds...couldn't get the light to go where I needed it to and work at the same time...nothing beats the hands free lighting.


----------



## OldGreg

Mostly caving and exploring drains and sewers. I use the 160 lumen blackdiamond storm. Good battery life, IPX7 waterproof, small, and bright enough unless you are in a large chamber.


----------



## Going_Supernova

Redacted.


----------



## buccilli15

My H52 is used daily for walking my doggies


----------



## Frank E

Working in the garden.
Picking gastropods off my plants.
Observing the garden wildlife and feeding the hedgehogs when they come into the garden
Looking for things under the sofa / bed/ (often other flashlights).
PCB SMD work 
Electrical / plumbing work.
I've had a few Led Lenser head lamps. All failed at the cables Must get round to repairing them.
I've just got myself a Fenix HL55. It's a little heavy but should last longer having no cables.


----------



## Aussi

I always thought that i will never need one.
Then we had a mouse in the attic...
Putting up the trap was okay with the small light up there.
But checking it i needed a flashlight.
The Klarus XT11S in one hand was okay but i wanted to have both hands free...
Then i bought a Skilhunt H02R and i like it.
I never thought that it could be like this, there is light whereever i look and both hands are free :twothumbs

And my eight month old son likes my shining head


----------



## tyler_jet

I have a led lenser H14R.2 and I use it at the moment ice blasting asbestos with dry ice.


----------



## Offgridled

Walking the dog at night. Walking around my cabins in Yosemite. Headlamps are so useful. Reading a book in my tents or hammock. Endless advantages


----------



## proee

I recently bought a nitecore HC30 headlamp and use it for running at night. It has plenty of light for the trail. However, even through it's very lightweight, I still feel tension on my neck toward the end of the run. I usually run a 3.7 mile loop off road.


----------



## T<25

BBQ in dark :candle:


----------



## Boko

Fantastic photograph, OldGreg. I've never heard of exploring sewers as a hobby. Aren't you afraid a giant tidal wave of raw sewage is going to come surging down the tube?


----------



## Going_Supernova

Boko said:


> Fantastic photograph, OldGreg. I've never heard of exploring sewers as a hobby. Aren't you afraid a giant tidal wave of raw sewage is going to come surging down the tube?




Paris has a museum in their sewer-I had to go through it on a college study abroad class. Stupid professor! Of all the museums we could have toured that day, he picked the sewer museum! Yes, it stunk! :toilet:


----------



## RedLED

Used my Surefire headlamp to assist in a pre flight inspection of a helicopter, Bell Jet Ranger, owned by an old friend of mine. (He has a private jet too). He had just got the chopper back from a basic routine maintenance job that cost over $40,000. Headlamp was great because there are more things to check on helicopters.

But, you still need to do the pre flight checks, many more than the little planes I fly. I don't fly very much these days, however, the headlamp made the checks so much simpler than a regular flashlight on somethings, many things. 

You still need a flashlight, even in the day, but the headlamp is something I would loved in the 80's for this. When my friends and I would fly up and down California all night long for something to do.


----------



## TKC

*When I was in Alaska for 3 months; it was dark ALL the time, I used it to walk my dog. And back home, I use it to walk my dog.*


----------



## Kaa_

I used to have all kind of headlamps from Petzl. Tikka, Myo XP, Tikka XP, RXP, Reactik XP, etc. Primary for use at boy scouts etc. 

Nowadays I use my Fenix HL60R for work around the stables and when walking with the horses. On my riding helmet I have a Petzl Actik attached for riding in the dark.


----------



## xdayv

Wow, a lot of uses for sure, the headlamp is really a universal tool! Wondering how you guys bring it while on the move? I got an E-Niner pouch to house the SF Minimus.


----------



## RedLED

Oh yes, standard in edc bag here!


----------



## ripcurlksm

Exclusively for backpacking. Recently got a 3xAAA Black Diamond Spot and a Streamlight 1xAAA as a backup  We got a lot of snow this winter!


----------



## RedLED

Where are you camping, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## blah9

Yeah that looks awesome! Nice pictures. Looking forward to going on some night hikes with my headlamp hopefully soon again.


----------



## Offgridled

Never leave home without it!!


----------



## RedLED

Standard issue!


----------



## davefr

I do a lot of close up work with an Optivisor. There are a couple Optivisor lighting options but they're absolutely terrible. (ie based on ancient LED/incandescent technology).

The Zebralight (neutral/floody) on an Optivisor is a marriage made in heaven.


----------



## RedLED

Used my headlamp to dig a grave for one of our older Kitty's. Sad duty but they earn a place on our land. Sonovabitch, I'll miss him!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

RedLED said:


> Used my headlamp to dig a grave for one of our older Kitty's. Sad duty but they earn a place on our land. Sonovabitch, I'll miss him!



Sorry for your loss, Red. 

~ CG


----------



## DIY Lumens

My first headlamp was a Justrite that I bought back in the '80s for caving. I still have it, too. My latest is a Walmart cheapy that I bought a few days ago for about $7. It is advertised to run 4+ hours on high and 45 hours on low, using three AAA alkies. No idea if it will actually live up to that.
Nowadays I use them for camping and also going into the backyard at night for firewood.

Back in my caving days we tended to wear our caving helmets with headlamp attached for pretty much anything we did that required a light source.


----------



## ven

Sorry for your loss Red

I have a mk1 CW zebra at home, general duty and sometimes out walking with the dog(others get dog walking duty as well)




H2r for daily work uses, inspections and fixing stuff!, like that much i have a back up(H2r with clip gets stored in box). Also a NW zebra and NW skilhunt(pretty good value, got another for a little over $20.)














Pics show slightly beat H2r thats been replaced for new now(well does not look new anymore..............hard hat=more head bumps........which is usually the headlamp getting it)





Very easy to change battery on the hat, remove lamp/fit lamp. The Olight head band is excellent and took a beating so far. Have a back up anyway with the 2nd H2r(already had to send one to Olight from a drop, not fixable , so new one sent back pretty much same day). Total 3 days which is awesome........
Not got a more recent pic, but the top strap that goes over the head has been removed as no need for it. Have 4 clips to keep the side band in place from a mr fixer recommendation. 









Honestly dont know how i managed so long without, no looking back though. Makes my life so much easier without juggling or resting flashlights precariously .


----------



## Steeldog

I use my Armytek Wizard Warm Light Headlamp for bbqing on the grill. I have a grill light which has a cool tint but it throws off the color of the meat. I also use it for my early morning runs so my dog and I can be easily spotted by traffic and we don't get ran over.


----------



## blah9

Now that I have a house I've been using my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm for all sorts of stuff. I've installed deck lighting, installed backup sump pumps, vacuumed, cleaned out the attic, picked up leaves, painted, and done all sorts of other things with the light.  It's definitely my favorite way to do things that need light.


----------



## LeanBurn

Used my Thrunite TH20 to swap out a car battery.


----------



## Quoddy

Since recently receiving a Fenix HL60 it's been my go to light for my dog walk between 9 and 10 at night. My McGizmo Mahi is getting a rest. Being deep in the country I usually go with either the 400 high or the amazingly bright 950 turbo. With two 3500mAh batteries I get quite a long usage, and charging is either by my ever present XStar VC4 charger or the USB on my desk.


----------



## blah9

Just used my Armytek Wizard Pro Warm to check the air in my car tires and fill them up the other night.


----------



## karlthev

Repair on my stove/range....one not serviced anymore by the incoming groups...



Karl;


----------



## RedLED

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Sorry for your loss
> 
> ~ CG



Thanks so much, guys, I appreciate it so much.


----------



## patricio2626

RedLED said:


> Used my headlamp to dig a grave for one of our older Kitty's. Sad duty but they earn a place on our land. Sonovabitch, I'll miss him!



Ugh, so sorry. I had to put my oldest kitty cat down two weeks ago. It's been rough.


----------



## patricio2626

I guess my post in reply to the intent of the thread didn't go through.

I night hike on trails, and so I need a headlamp. I like long hikes; if I'm going to do it I'll do it right  Autonomy is important to me for that reason, as I don't like the idea of having to use my low-power (~120lm) backup in somewhat remote TX or very remote OK. I also like the idea of 300+lm so that I can see all of the creepy eyes reflecting back at me from the treeline (and maybe keep them at bay.) The idea of battery changes doesn't appeal to me. 

I've been using my Petzl NAO and have recently stepped up the hike lengths so I bought an NAO+. The battery life doesn't seem to be all they claim on the package (~6 hrs vs. 15 for reactive autonomy mode.) I have a case open with their techs and so we'll see what they say but I've also gone ahead and purchased an Acebeam H30. Now this one makes me kind of excited: 24 hrs @ 120lm, 7h 30m @ ~300lm, and 4000-lumen blasts for stopping anything with eyes in its tracks? Yes, please! It should arrive on Wed from Amazon.


----------



## LedTed

Used my NiteCore HC30 when reorganizing a dark storage cabinet. The little light easily tucked into a corner; allowing it to illuminate the dark recesses without getting in the way or having to be held.


----------



## ven

Used my little ZL lamp to change both fog lights, although day time, extra light is needed for ease.





Up into the arch liner


----------



## Lumenwolf

Use my Olight H2R Nova for absolutely everything. It’s my EDC that is used for everything from searching buildings at work to trips to the bathroom late at night. [emoji6].
It’s become my fidget spinner flashlight!


----------



## LedTed

Today I used my NC HC30 to brighten a doorway while I applied masking tape in preparation for painting. As I needed both hands, I was sure glad to have its good quality headband. I still think buying that little light is something I will never regret.


----------



## Rwilliam

Yesterday in my garage to fine a lost item, Last nite to move the sprinkler, today to change water filter in the dark corner of my basement. Lights out. Decided my nu32 is not bright enough in the yard, so I ordered hc65. Thx CPF!


----------



## tech25

Just used mine to finish reading a book without turning on the overhead light (it’s too darn bright!)


----------



## Robot Mania FU

I started using them as my lights I carry every day. I mostly only throw on the head strap when night fishing, whether it be on the boat, or hiking to and from fishing spots. It's so much more convenient to carry a light that can double as a headlamp.


----------



## bykfixer

My first experience with a headlamp was for fishing a pond on a moonless night. It was a light bulb type. The kind you flip forward to turn on and push back against your forehead to turn off. Very handy for tieing knots and such. Battery life was less than stellar but using it a few minutes at a time that really didn't matter much. 

Later I tried those $5 multi LED type for work for seeing my laptop keyboard at night. About the time I joined here I tried a Coast with adjustable beam and sliding output adjuster. That thing was awesome. I put my work truck in a shop for maintenance and somebody made off with my Coast. So later I tried a Streamlight Double Clutch. 

With everything contained in the front area it was a lot more comfy than the Coast with its rear mounted battery pack. On a hard hat it didn't matter. But when laying on the floor trying to replace a heating element on a gas water heater, comfort matters. 

Red, I do not know how much night photography you embark on but you will find that head lamp very handy for setting up on a tripod, switching lenses, adjusting settings and locating bug spray in your carry bag. 
An infinite adjustable output type is great for fill lighting in macro work too. That Coast was great for that. 

For walking in the woods and such I prefer my light to eminate from my hip area as that is better at preserving my peripheral vision. Especially in high humidity or fog. But once stationary the headlamp is a great tool to have.


----------



## Kitchen Panda

Saturday night after a fine steak supper with the in-laws, we retired to the screen porch to enjoy one of the last warm evenings of summer and to play a board game. The sun goes down a lot earlier in August, and it got a little dim to be making out the game. I'd brought over my new toy ^H^H^H illumination tool to show the brother in law - I plunked my new Olite H2R on my head and lit up the board game for the rest of the evening, losing "Settlers of Catan" but a great evening none the less. 

You know, my old headlamp was so bulky by comparison, it never came out on social occasions. Cargo pants are idea for the flashaholic.

Bill


----------



## bleeb

I use headlamps for hunting, fishing and farm chores. During winter, most of my farm work is at night before and after my day job. I use white for general work and some fishing, but find red to be the most useful for hunting and livestock chores. Animals can't see in the red spectrum (hence blaze orange) so I can work around them without blinding them, or walk out to my hunting stands without spooking game. A white flood is useful for working on the machines in the field, and other general purposes. I rarely need a long throw.

I will be evaluating a prototype white/red headlamp from Lucifer Lights in a few weeks. I will put it through the paces ranging from farm chore to elk hunting in the Rockies, and will write up a review for y'all.


----------



## DHart

I use lower power (AA or RCR123) options for doing electronics soldering and wiring work on my guitars - at the workbench.

In a power failure, I would use a higher power/18650 option for general illumination, as I navigate around the house and outdoors.


----------

